# Cose da maschio, cose da femmina



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ricordandoci che siamo in happy hour, facciamo un elenco di tutto ciò che secondo voi non è maschio o non è femmina.
Caccia agli stereotipi, con un briciolo di umorismo, però. Non siate pesanti, almeno, intendo.
Arci ha indicato in Amelie un film non da maschi, per esempio.
Ok. Ci sta, anche se io mi sono divertito molto a vederlo e non mi ero posto il problema.  "Speed for need" magari lo è di più, come "Fast & Furious", pellicole che difficilmente diventeranno tema di conversazione con una donna.
Io amo _anche_ i film con le corse in auto, soprattutto se molto tamarri.
Prego, a voi.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

..ma a parte questo solo le donne possono capire cosa fossero gli assorbenti... assorbenti... pannolini negli anni 80-90


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Alcune di queste pubblicità me le ricordo, soprattutto quella del Lines Mini, la seconda e la migliore tra tutte. 
Soprattutto belli i pantaloni bianchi a vita alta della ragazza, davvero molto interessanti.
Quella nel Nuvenia Pocket (E VAI....) mi ricorda Elio, mi fa troppo ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Sono da maschio i programmi demenziali con ragazzi che fanno sfide pericolose.
Sono da femmina i programmi sugli abiti da sposa.


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ruttare è cosa da maschioni. 
Ridere con la manina davanti alla bocca è da femmine.
Cose così?
Io so solo che vorrei fare la pipì in piedi, a volte. Senza fare esercizi di acrobatica in un qualsiasi bagno pubblico. Vi invidio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ruttare è cosa da maschioni.
> Ridere con la manina davanti alla bocca è da femmine.
> Cose così?
> Io so solo che vorrei fare la pipì in piedi, a volte. Senza fare esercizi di acrobatica in un qualsiasi bagno pubblico. Vi invidio.


Io non ho mai fatto equilibrismi. Basta pulire e lasciare pulito.
Però in viaggio mi è capitato di sognare di poterla fare in piedi in un prato.


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai fatto equilibrismi. Basta pulire e lasciare pulito.
> Però in viaggio mi è capitato di sognare di poterla fare in piedi in un prato.


Forse sei più alta di me.
Sono tentata di comprare uno di quei bagagli che permettono alle donne di fare pipì in piedi.


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Questo, per intenderci.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ruttare è cosa da maschioni.
> Ridere con la manina davanti alla bocca è da femmine.
> Cose così?
> Io so solo che vorrei fare la pipì in piedi, a volte. Senza fare esercizi di acrobatica in un qualsiasi bagno pubblico. Vi invidio.


Sì può fare, basta essere nude. Non è sempre possibile, a quanto pare.
Mia figlia comunque fa dei rutti imbarazzanti a tavola.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono da maschio i programmi demenziali con ragazzi che fanno sfide pericolose.
> *Sono da femmina i programmi sugli abiti da sposa.*


Anche "Vite al limite".
Non lo sopporto!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse sei più alta di me.
> Sono tentata di comprare uno di quei bagagli che permettono alle donne di fare pipì in piedi.


No. Mi siedo tranquillamente. Non ho fobie igieniche.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo, per intenderci.


Ci ho pensato ma non mi convince


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche "Vite al limite".
> Non lo sopporto!


A mio figlio piace tanto. Partecipa al dramma di chi ha un sovrappeso inimmaginabile


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì può fare, basta essere nude. Non è sempre possibile, a quanto pare.
> Mia figlia comunque fa dei rutti imbarazzanti a tavola.


Denudarsi, in un bagno pubblico, non cambia le cose. Proverò altrove


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Mi siedo tranquillamente. Non ho fobie igieniche.


Io preferisco evitare candida e le sue sorelle.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono da maschio i programmi demenziali con ragazzi che fanno sfide pericolose.
> Sono da femmina i programmi sugli abiti da sposa.


I programmi da sposa e sui matrimoni io li trovo di un trash allucinante. Puoi fermarti giusto quei 5 minuti ma seguirli proprio no.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Mi siedo tranquillamente. Non ho fobie igieniche.


E' da molto che non frequenti bagni pubblici femminili o sbaglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ruttare è cosa da maschioni.
> Ridere con la manina davanti alla bocca è da femmine.
> Cose così?
> Io so solo che vorrei fare la pipì in piedi, a volte. Senza fare esercizi di acrobatica in un qualsiasi bagno pubblico. Vi invidio.


io la faccio. Mica mi siedo. E faccio anche centro


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ..ma a parte questo solo le donne possono capire cosa fossero gli assorbenti... assorbenti... pannolini negli anni 80-90


Cosa mi hai ricordato...
Poca malizia, camminata goffa (cosa non era poi stare sedute con quel "materasso" sotto???), e la compagna stronza che ti chiedeva ad alta voce  "ma hai il pannolino?", domanda a cui al posto di un  "lo vuoi vedere?" stile Topotto dei giorni nostri (non so quante volte l'ho letto a mio figlio...), seguiva silenzioso imbarazzo...


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

E io che mi trovo assorbenti adesivizzati sulla lavatrice, sulle sedie, sulla pattumiere di casa, frutto di un lancio maldestro?
(avere un adolescente in casa ha le sue conseguenze, di cui questa è una. L'altra è la limitata disponibilità di quello che un tempo era il MIO bagno).


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Alcune di queste pubblicità me le ricordo, soprattutto quella del Lines Mini, la seconda e la migliore tra tutte.
> Soprattutto belli i pantaloni bianchi a vita alta della ragazza, davvero molto interessanti.
> Quella nel Nuvenia Pocket (E VAI....) mi ricorda Elio, mi fa troppo ridere.


Ma secondo te una nella piena del ciclo, proprio i pantaloni BIANCHI va ad indossare????


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma secondo te una nella piena del ciclo, proprio i pantaloni BIANCHI va ad indossare????


Credo che il messaggio poco subliminale dei pubblicitari dell'epoca sia evidente, però confesso che la ragazza in questione ha sempre esercitato il suo fascino su di me quando ero ragazzo. Del tipo "Ah, ma è la pubblicità di un assorbente? Non ci avevo fatto caso".
Un po' come quella tipa nuda scansionata al ritmo del cuore di sottofondo che mangiava bifidus attivi dentro un vasetto di plastica.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che il messaggio poco subliminale dei pubblicitari dell'epoca sia evidente, però confesso che la ragazza in questione ha sempre esercitato il suo fascino su di me quando ero ragazzo. Del tipo "Ah, ma è la pubblicità di un assorbente? Non ci avevo fatto caso".
> Un po' come quella tipa nuda scandita al ritmo del cuore di sottofondo che mangiava bifidus attivi dentro un vasetto di plastica.


Diciamo che era una pubblicità  "da femmina" in chiave maschile. Oggi farebbe molto meno presa, credo che vendere assorbenti femminili ai maschi vada al di là di ogni più rosea previsione di ampliamento del mercato....


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa mi hai ricordato...
> Poca malizia, camminata goffa (cosa non era poi stare sedute con quel "materasso" sotto???), e la compagna stronza che ti chiedeva ad alta voce  "ma hai il pannolino?", domanda a cui al posto di un  "lo vuoi vedere?" stile Topotto dei giorni nostri (non so quante volte l'ho letto a mio figlio...), seguiva silenzioso imbarazzo...


Madóóóóóóó Topotto!!! 

Non ho mai capito perché la forma della cacca del maiale era la più bella di tutte


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma secondo te una nella piena del ciclo, proprio i pantaloni BIANCHI va ad indossare????


Pantaloni bianchi mai.
Peró era obbligatorio fare la ruota o lanciarsi con il paracadute.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Madóóóóóóó Topotto!!!
> 
> Non ho mai capito perché la forma della cacca del maiale era la più bella di tutte


Perché piggy e' il più timido... Un incoraggiamento non guasta


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pantaloni bianchi mai.
> Peró era obbligatorio fare la ruota o lanciarsi con il paracadute.


Quello lo leggevo più nel senso che un ciclo non ti ferma. Ma i pantaloni bianchi scelti tra un intero guardaroba non li ho mai digeriti.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pantaloni bianchi mai.
> Peró era obbligatorio fare la ruota o lanciarsi con il paracadute.


Perché voi non avete in mente cosa vuol dire avere il ciclo su una spiaggia nudista.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che era una pubblicità  "da femmina" in chiave maschile. Oggi farebbe molto meno presa, credo che vendere assorbenti femminili ai maschi vada al di là di ogni più rosea previsione di ampliamento del mercato....


Credo che il significato per l'epoca fosse "Puoi essere femminile, figa e seducente anche con il ciclo".
Non era diretta certo a noi maschi, vittime ignare delle delicate curve dell'attrice, ma alle donne che avevano finalmente la possibilità di non vergognarsi della loro femminilità (e qui chissà perché mi parte un Elio)  anche in "quei giorni lì", come si diceva.
Erano tempi di liberazione sessuale per tutti, soprattutto per le donne, all'epoca. Oggi c'è un po' di restaurazione, la popolazione è invecchiata.
Poi non so, è da un po' che non guardo le pubblicità. Adesso cosa ci sono, le donne manager o ancora le ginnaste?
Le paracadutiste ci sono ancora?


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordandoci che siamo in happy hour, facciamo un elenco di tutto ciò che secondo voi non è maschio o non è femmina.
> Caccia agli stereotipi, con un briciolo di umorismo, però. Non siate pesanti, almeno, intendo.
> Arci ha indicato in Amelie un film non da maschi, per esempio.
> Ok. Ci sta, anche se io mi sono divertito molto a vederlo e non mi ero posto il problema.  "Speed for need" magari lo è di più, come "Fast & Furious", pellicole che difficilmente diventeranno tema di conversazione con una donna.
> ...


Per mio figlio l’astuccio azzurrino con una stampina viola in cui gli ho messo i pennarelli a punta fine era da femmina, quindi mi ha detto che non l’avrebbe fatto vedere.

Le magliette con le paillettes sono anche da maschio peró, perché gli piacciono. 

Radersi le gambe con il rasoio è da femmina.
“Cosa stai facendo?”
“Mi levo i peli con il rasoio.”
“Ma non hai paura di tagliarti?”
“Ma no, può capitare ma è difficile”
1 minuto di silenzio.
“Ahh... ho capito perché lo fanno le femmine...  i maschi non sono capaci”
Va bene così 

Per me ad esempio non sono “femmina” i rutti, i film di guerra, le scemate autolesioniste, i baffi.

Non sono “maschio” le barbie, i risvoltini, le tisane, Laura Pausini.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io che mi trovo assorbenti adesivizzati sulla lavatrice, sulle sedie, sulla pattumiere di casa, frutto di un lancio maldestro?
> (avere un adolescente in casa ha le sue conseguenze, di cui questa è una. L'altra è la limitata disponibilità di quello che un tempo era il MIO bagno).


Mettere un assorbente (stile materasso come l'ha definito @Foglia) dentro la lavatrice penso mi sarebbe costata da decapitazione.
Ricordo una mia amica, per averlo dimenticato sopra al letto, che fu pestata dal padre.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Uhm, s', Laura Pausini non me la farei mai, in effetti, su quella hai ragione.
Le tisane mi fanno fare pipì, alla lunga, specie dopo la prima tazza. Poi hanno tutte lo stesso gusto. Meglio il vino rosso.
Ho la casa piena di Barbie, ma non credo siano mie. Da bambino però mi piacevano, le rubavo alle amiche per giocare a fare lo spogliarello.
Però le trovavo poco realistiche, non avevano i capezzoli e le mutande non si toglievano. Una delle più grosse delusioni dei miei 10 anni. Effettivamente inutili, anche se più collaborative delle coetanee.
I film mi piacciono tutti, tranne quelli con troppe seghe mentali. Sulla Forma dell'acqua ho riso dall'inizio alla fine, poi mi hanno spiegato che non era un film comico e anche qui ci sono rimasto male.
So che c'è un nuovo talent su Netflix condotto da Rocco Siffredi, ho visto la prima puntata, mi sembra interessante, ma in casa piace solo a me.
Ho visto Twilight con mia figlia, ma non ho trovato così figo il protagonista, ma neanche l'attrice. Sarà che ha sempre la stessa espressione da cane abbandonato all'autogrill dall'inizio alla fine. Spero che la vampirizzino e diventi un po' più viva, perché mi sembra una morta come è adesso che dovrebbe essere viva.
Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie che non sapevo ancora lo sarebbe diventate, insomma, diverse ere glaciali fa, in occasione della prima vacanza, il giorno prima che le spalmassi la marmellata di lamponi (l'unica che avevamo in casa) nei punti reconditi ( sembrava più Carrie lo sguardo di Satana che 9 settimane e mezzo) mi coinvolse in una gara di rutti. Io ero abbastanza imbarazzato.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa mi hai ricordato...
> Poca malizia, camminata goffa (cosa non era poi stare sedute con quel "materasso" sotto???), e la compagna stronza che ti chiedeva ad alta voce  "ma hai il pannolino?", domanda a cui al posto di un  "lo vuoi vedere?" stile Topotto dei giorni nostri (non so quante volte l'ho letto a mio figlio...), seguiva silenzioso imbarazzo...


La compagna stronza mi manca (sotto questo profilo) ricordo che se succedeva a scuola partivano avvicinamenti con la fatidica frase "hai un assorbente?", assorbente che veniva prelevato e nascosto in parti imbrobabili tipo sotto l'ascella (come se lì passasse inosservato ), e non era mai a sicura copertura.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mettere un assorbente (stile materasso come l'ha definito @Foglia) dentro la lavatrice penso mi sarebbe costata da decapitazione.
> Ricordo una mia amica, per averlo dimenticato sopra al letto, che fu pestata dal padre.


Mizzega, altri tempi davvero.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché voi non avete in mente cosa vuol dire avere il ciclo su una spiaggia nudista.


Colata al lampone?


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Colata al lampone?


DI solito lo si capisce da due particolari: le mutande oppure il filo azzurro, che si vede anche se viene tagliato strategicamente. Dato il colore (e la sottigliezza) non si può confondere con altro.
Non vado oltre.


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ora non c'è la pubblicità degli assorbenti che mostra come sarebbe il ciclo senza? Il bello di vivere il ciclo in libertà. Una cosa del genere.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora non c'è la pubblicità degli assorbenti che mostra come sarebbe il ciclo senza? Il bello di vivere il ciclo in libertà. Una cosa del genere.


Me la sono persa.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> DI solito lo si capisce da due particolari: le mutande oppure il filo azzurro, che si vede anche se viene tagliato strategicamente. Dato il colore (e la sottigliezza) non si può confondere con altro.
> Non vado oltre.


pensavo che nell'integrale per alcune fosse anche non-previsto niente



danny ha detto:


> Me la sono persa.


Anche io, pro-ana?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io preferisco evitare candida e le sue sorelle.


Ma non si prende nulla in un bagno. Appoggi le gambe, non la vulva.


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> DI solito lo si capisce da due particolari: le mutande oppure il filo azzurro, che si vede anche se viene tagliato strategicamente. Dato il colore (e la sottigliezza) non si può confondere con altro.
> Non vado oltre.


Ma adesso ci sono le coppette mestruali. 
Aggiornati


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I programmi da sposa e sui matrimoni io li trovo di un trash allucinante. Puoi fermarti giusto quei 5 minuti ma seguirli proprio no.


Noooo non i matrimoni, gli abiti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' da molto che non frequenti bagni pubblici femminili o sbaglio?


Sbagli. Vado sempre


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma adesso ci sono le coppette mestruali.
> Aggiornati


Lo so, lo so. 
Sono aggiornatissimo in materia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io che mi trovo assorbenti adesivizzati sulla lavatrice, sulle sedie, sulla pattumiere di casa, frutto di un lancio maldestro?
> (avere un adolescente in casa ha le sue conseguenze, di cui questa è una. L'altra è la limitata disponibilità di quello che un tempo era il MIO bagno).


Mai fatto è mai visto. Una volta rimasto nella biancheria ed è stata sollevata di peso.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagli. Vado sempre


E li trovi in condizioni tali da pensare di poterti sedere? 
A me sono arrivati riscontri di bagni dove si doveva entrare con gli stivali.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> pensavo che nell'integrale per alcune fosse anche non-previsto niente
> 
> 
> 
> Anche io, pro-ana?


Dall'horror al porno in 4 righe di post.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si prende nulla in un bagno. Appoggi le gambe, non la vulva.


Più che altro appoggiare le gambe dove altre hanno messo le scarpe non sempre è il massimo. 
Mi hanno raccontato una volta tutte le acrobazie ginniche che fanno le donne per non sedersi. 
Comprendo anche perché c'è spesso il rischio di scivolare, ma io frequento brutti posti. 
Perché non vi ho raccontato di quei 3 giorni di traghetto con posto ponte... 
Nei bagni potevi nuotare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E li trovi in condizioni tali da pensare di poterti sedere?
> A me sono arrivati riscontri di bagni dove si doveva entrare con gli stivali.


Anche a me sono arrivati i racconti. Nella mia esperienza solo i bagni pubblici con la turca a Mantova. Poi sempre bagni ben tenuti. Comunque pulisco io.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo non i matrimoni, gli abiti.


Immagino siano quelli dove la prossima sposa piange e una sfilza di parenti mette il becco sul tipo di abito.
Io li trovo ugualmente trash. Ma che poi spiegatemi perchè una piange in negozio quando trova l'abito giusto? A che pensa, al marito, o a che?


----------



## Vera (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si prende nulla in un bagno. Appoggi le gambe, non la vulva.


E quindi? Davvero pensi che non appoggiando la vulva tu non possa prendere nulla?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino siano quelli dove la prossima sposa piange e una sfilza di parenti mette il becco sul tipo di abito.
> Io li trovo ugualmente trash. Ma che poi spiegatemi perchè una piange in negozio quando trova l'abito giusto? A che pensa, al marito, o a che?


al conto da pagare


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2019)

trovare rilassante l'idea di scopare col ciclo è da maschio.


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ha sempre la stessa espressione da cane abbandonato all'autogrill dall'inizio alla fine


Sembra abbia una paresi


----------



## ipazia (19 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> trovare rilassante l'idea di scopare col ciclo è da maschio.


Dici davvero?
Io lo trovo rilassante.
La maggior parte dei maschi con cui ho avuto a che fare erano a disagio, imbarazzati e anche schifiltosi.
Come se il sangue fosse una cosa brutta e sporca.

In questo 3d continuo a confermare che in me femmina e maschio sono proprio amalgamati, come se non ci fosse demarcazione fra l'una e l'altro
Anche se non so fare i rutti, per quanto mi sia impegnata ad impararlo...mi esce un burp silente e inconsistente. Invidio chi riesce a ruttare in modo liberatorio!!


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici davvero?
> Io lo trovo rilassante.
> La maggior parte dei maschi con cui ho avuto a che fare erano a disagio, imbarazzati e anche schifiltosi.
> Come se il sangue fosse una cosa brutta e sporca.
> ...


Se parliamo di dimorfismo sessuale, direi di si.
E sui rutti sono troppo principino per non esserne infastidito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E quindi? Davvero pensi che non appoggiando la vulva tu non possa prendere nulla?


Sì


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino siano quelli dove la prossima sposa piange e una sfilza di parenti mette il becco sul tipo di abito.
> Io li trovo ugualmente trash. Ma che poi spiegatemi perchè una piange in negozio quando trova l'abito giusto? A che pensa, al marito, o a che?


Non ho idea del perché.
Mia figlia ha sfilato in abito da sposa quando aveva sedici anni da una sarta che mostrava i suoi modelli. (È stata scelta perché bassa, il vestito era stato fatto per la figlia della sarta ancora più bassa. Ha dovuto sfilare scalza).
Piangevano tutte, io no. Comunque il vestito era bruttissimo.
Non ho idea se vedrò mai mia figlia in abito da sposa, se mi commuoverò.
Non credo. Ma non posso dirlo.
Penso che chi si commuove sia sorpresa di vederla bella, forse.
Probabilmente sono anche esigenze di copione.
Comunque l’interesse è per vedere abiti belli. I più sono brutti, però.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che chi si commuove sia sorpresa di vederla bella, forse.
> Probabilmente sono anche esigenze di copione.
> Comunque l’interesse è per vedere abiti belli. I più sono brutti, però.


Incoraggiante!!! Io mi riferivo alla sposa che piange comunque (quando trova l'abito che sente perfetto per lei). Una madre che si commuove vedendo la sua "piccola" in abito da sposa potrei anche capirla.
In effetti ci sono alcuni usi che comprendo poco, tipo i vari cartelli pieni di battute che gli amici spargono lungo la strada con frasi tipo "sei ancora in tempo per cambiare idea, torna indietro", dovrebbero far ridere... potrebbero metterne qualcuno con scritto "ne riparliamo tra qualche anno mentre paghi il conto del motel".


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì


Allora ok, vai tranquilla.


Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino siano quelli dove la prossima sposa piange e una sfilza di parenti mette il becco sul tipo di abito.
> Io li trovo ugualmente trash. Ma che poi spiegatemi perchè una piange in negozio quando trova l'abito giusto? A che pensa, al marito, o a che?





Marjanna ha detto:


> Incoraggiante!!! Io mi riferivo alla sposa che piange comunque (quando trova l'abito che sente perfetto per lei). Una madre che si commuove vedendo la sua "piccola" in abito da sposa potrei anche capirla.
> In effetti ci sono alcuni usi che comprendo poco, tipo i vari cartelli pieni di battute che gli amici spargono lungo la strada con frasi tipo "sei ancora in tempo per cambiare idea, torna indietro", dovrebbero far ridere... potrebbero metterne qualcuno con scritto "ne riparliamo tra qualche anno mentre paghi il conto del motel".


Ti vedo un po' troppo incattivita verso il matrimonio
Ho accompagnato a scegliere l'abito da sposa in più occasioni e, tutte le volte, l'amica in questione, ha pianto. Dicono che quando ci si specchia, capisci subito che è il tuo abito, quello giusto. Ti vedi bella, come non mai. Chi si sposa ha, il più delle volte, un'idea romantica del matrimonio, quindi è lecito commuoversi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Scoparsi l'ex la notte prima del matrimonio é da femmina.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ruttare è cosa da maschioni.
> Ridere con la manina davanti alla bocca è da femmine.
> Cose così?
> Io so solo che vorrei fare la pipì in piedi, a volte. Senza fare esercizi di acrobatica in un qualsiasi bagno pubblico. Vi invidio.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


>


Lei è figa anche se rutta


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vedere i programmi tv di DMax è da maschi


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Lei è figa anche se rutta


Ehm, no.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no.


Invidio la sua dote da ruttatrice. A me non escono nemmeno se bevo mezzo litro di coca. Anzi, birra. La coca non mi piace.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Invidio la sua dote da ruttatrice. A me non escono nemmeno se bevo mezzo litro di coca. Anzi, birra. La coca non mi piace.


Invidiare direttamente il pisello no?


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti vedo un po' troppo incattivita verso il matrimonio
> Ho accompagnato a scegliere l'abito da sposa in più occasioni e, tutte le volte, l'amica in questione, ha pianto. Dicono che quando ci si specchia, capisci subito che è il tuo abito, quello giusto. Ti vedi bella, come non mai. Chi si sposa ha, il più delle volte, un'idea romantica del matrimonio, quindi è lecito commuoversi.


Grazie della spiegazione 
Non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per via di quelli che vedevo intorno. Ne ho già accennato in passato nel forum.
Ma vi attribuivo più una visione sentimentale, meno legata all'idea di famiglia, intesa come comunità allargata di persone, non capendo ad esempio perchè ci siano coppie che per restrizioni economiche rinunciano al viaggio di nozze (o lo rimandano a mai) ma investono nel mega pranzone di un giorno con i parenti. Miei limiti di orizzonte.
Ora, ne vedo ampia traccia anche qui nel forum, mi rendo conto che certe cose appartengono ad una certa fascia di età, come credere a Babbo Natale si colloca tra i 3-4 anni fino agli 8-9, poi semplicemente capisci che non esiste, esistono meccanismi, dinamiche che provocano conseguenze.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invidiare direttamente il pisello no?


Come ho già detto, lo invidio solo per la libertà di fare pipì in piedi. Però,  ti dirò,  un giorno con il pisello lo farei


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione
> Non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per via di quelli che vedevo intorno. Ne ho già accennato in passato nel forum.
> Ma vi attribuivo più una visione sentimentale, meno legata all'idea di famiglia, intesa come comunità allargata di persone, non capendo ad esempio perchè ci siano coppie che per restrizioni economiche rinunciano al viaggio di nozze (o lo rimandano a mai) ma investono nel mega pranzone di un giorno con i parenti. Miei limiti di orizzonte.
> Ora, ne vedo ampia traccia anche qui nel forum, mi rendo conto che certe cose appartengono ad una certa fascia di età, come credere a Babbo Natale si colloca tra i 3-4 anni fino agli 8-9, poi semplicemente capisci che non esiste, esistono meccanismi, dinamiche che provocano conseguenze.


Io non l'ho mai visto come una necessità. Poi, chissà, magari cambio idea eh. 
Allora, confesso una cosa. Mia nonna, dimessa dall'ospedale, viene a stare da me. Non stava benissimo ma sono felice abbia passato gli ultimi giorni con le persone che le volevano bene. 
Parlando, mi dice "L'unica cosa che rimpiango è che non potrò mai vederti con l'abito da sposa".
Sono andata a noleggiarne uno.
Sono entrata in camera sua, era sdraiata e stava sbraitando contro la TV, con il telecomando in mano. Quando mi ha vista ha messo la mano alla bocca ed è rimasta in silenzio per qualche minuto.
Ho pensato le sarebbe stato fatale, invece, poco dopo mi dice "Sei proprio una sumera". Ed ha iniziato a ridere e piangere.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai visto come una necessità. Poi, chissà, magari cambio idea eh.
> Allora, confesso una cosa. Mia nonna, dimessa dall'ospedale, viene a stare da me. Non stava benissimo ma sono felice abbia passato gli ultimi giorni con le persone che le volevano bene.
> Parlando, mi dice "L'unica cosa che rimpiango è che non potrò mai vederti con l'abito da sposa".
> Sono andata a noleggiarne uno.
> ...


E' un bel gesto Vera, altruista. 
Quanto ho espresso l'ho scritto qui visto che tra i vari messaggi viene comunque manifestato da molti utenti, anche se in altri termini, non è che vada in giro a spezzare i sogni di chi ci crede, è il loro tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, lo invidio solo per la libertà di fare pipì in piedi. Però,  ti dirò,  un giorno con il pisello lo farei


L'invidia penis _é _da femmina.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' un bel gesto Vera, altruista.
> Quanto ho espresso l'ho scritto qui visto che tra i vari messaggi viene comunque manifestato da molti utenti, anche se in altri termini, non è che vada in giro a spezzare i sogni di chi ci crede, è il loro tempo.


Non lo pensavo minimamente


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'invidia penis _é _da femmina.


Tranne Woody Allen.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tranne Woody Allen.


Per carità, mai riuscito a vedere un film fino in fondo. Il Messia degli ignavi.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per carità, mai riuscito a vedere un film fino in fondo. Il Messia degli ignavi.


Che rompi coglioni che sei 
Non ho mai visto un suo film ma, volendo o non volendo, mi è capitato di vedere degli spezzoni. Per colpa tua, me n'è  venuto in mente uno, dove c'è lei che gli chiede "Sai cos'è l'invidia del pene?". E lui, più o meno  "Lo chiedi a me, l'unico uomo a soffrirne?"


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Incoraggiante!!! Io mi riferivo alla sposa che piange comunque (quando trova l'abito che sente perfetto per lei). Una madre che si commuove vedendo la sua "piccola" in abito da sposa potrei anche capirla.
> In effetti ci sono alcuni usi che comprendo poco, tipo i vari cartelli pieni di battute che gli amici spargono lungo la strada con frasi tipo "sei ancora in tempo per cambiare idea, torna indietro", dovrebbero far ridere... potrebbero metterne qualcuno con scritto "ne riparliamo tra qualche anno mentre paghi il conto del motel".


Ci sono anche amici e parenti che portano alla fine del pranzo la banana con i limoni.
Dipende dagli amici e dai parenti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora ok, vai tranquilla.
> 
> 
> Ti vedo un po' troppo incattivita verso il matrimonio
> Ho accompagnato a scegliere l'abito da sposa in più occasioni e, tutte le volte, l'amica in questione, ha pianto. Dicono che quando ci si specchia, capisci subito che è il tuo abito, quello giusto. Ti vedi bella, come non mai. Chi si sposa ha, il più delle volte, un'idea romantica del matrimonio, quindi è lecito commuoversi.


Sono tranquilla certamente. Anche perché non mi è mai venuto niente. 
Perché, ripeto, pulisco, se è il caso, e lascio pulito.
Forse potrebbe venire qualcosa a quelle che fanno acrobazie per non sedersi e sporcano...per gli accidenti che mando loro .


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione
> Non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per via di quelli che vedevo intorno. Ne ho già accennato in passato nel forum.
> Ma vi attribuivo più una visione sentimentale, meno legata all'idea di famiglia, intesa come comunità allargata di persone, non capendo ad esempio perchè ci siano coppie che per restrizioni economiche rinunciano al viaggio di nozze (o lo rimandano a mai) ma investono nel mega pranzone di un giorno con i parenti. Miei limiti di orizzonte.
> Ora, ne vedo ampia traccia anche qui nel forum, mi rendo conto che certe cose appartengono ad una certa fascia di età, come credere a Babbo Natale si colloca tra i 3-4 anni fino agli 8-9, poi semplicemente capisci che non esiste, esistono meccanismi, dinamiche che provocano conseguenze.


Ma va! 
Ci si sposa per ragioni diverse. Dipende dalle persone,  c’è chi si sposa per il gusto egocentrico delle nozze che le mettono al centro dell’attenzione. Io adoro NON essere al centro dell’attenzione. 
Però ci si sposa perché si sposano tutti e far contenti i genitori.
Ci sposa perfino perché si è innamorati e spinti dalla gioia di vivere una festa.
E, perché no, si coglie l’occasione per mettersi un vestito stupendo che ci fa vedere bellissime che, non avendo l’opportunità di presentare Sanremo e non facendo la modella, non si avrà mai altra possibilità di indossare. 
Io non l’ho fatto e mi dispiace.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tranquilla certamente. Anche perché non mi è mai venuto niente.
> Perché, ripeto, pulisco, se è il caso, e lascio pulito.
> Forse potrebbe venire qualcosa a quelle che fanno acrobazie per non sedersi e sporcano...per gli accidenti che mando loro .


Ognuno fa quel che crede meglio per sé, ovviamente. Però pensare "non mi è venuto mai niente" mi fa tanto sorridere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ognuno fa quel che crede meglio per sé, ovviamente. Però pensare "non mi è venuto mai niente" mi fa tanto sorridere.


Andiamo sullo scientifico. Dimmi quale malattia pensi di poter prendere sedendoti su una tavoletta che hai pulito con il sapone in dotazione?


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Ci si sposa per ragioni diverse. Dipende dalle persone,  c’è chi si sposa per il gusto egocentrico delle nozze che le mettono al centro dell’attenzione. Io adoro NON essere al centro dell’attenzione.
> Però ci si sposa perché si sposano tutti e far contenti i genitori.
> Ci sposa perfino perché si è innamorati e spinti dalla gioia di vivere una festa.
> ...


Ragioni diverse? C'era stato un topic tempo fa e gran parte degli utenti hanno risposto con una parola "il progetto".
Te l'avevi fatto perchè lo facevano tutti, per far contenti i genitori?!?!!!


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andiamo sullo scientifico. Dimmi quale malattia pensi di poter prendere sedendoti su una tavoletta che hai pulito con il sapone in dotazione?


Guarda che non devo convincerti a non sederti sulla tavoletta di un wc pubblico.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ragioni diverse? C'era stato un topic tempo fa e gran parte degli utenti hanno risposto con una parola "il progetto".
> Te l'avevi fatto perchè lo facevano tutti, per far contenti i genitori?!?!!!


Io ho aperto più di una discussione sull’argomento.
L’ho fatto proprio perché penso che ci siano varie ragioni. Un tempo era diffusa quella “per uscire di casa”. Il matrimonio dava emancipazione e, finalmente, dopo le ragazze potevano uscire, viaggiare e fare scelte liberamente. Una mia amica, ora sessantenne, dice sempre che prima di sposarsi non si era mai comprata neppure una gonna senza l’approvazione della madre e aveva frequentato l’unica scuola superiore che avrebbe potuto raggiungere senza prendere mezzi pubblici. Ha festeggiato i quarant’anni di matrimonio, ma non si è sposata con la consapevolezza del progetto, né coinvolta da un grande amore. Del resto è rimasta subito incinta, ma era andata dal ginecologo per capire perché non aveva più le mestruazioni. Alla risposta del medico che era incinta, lei aveva esclamato sorpresa “Come è successo?!”.
Quindi consapevolezza direi ridotta.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Guarda che non devo convincerti a non sederti sulla tavoletta di un wc pubblico.


Veramente volevo io convincere te a smetterla di sporcare.


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente volevo io convincere te a smetterla di sporcare.


Chi ti ha detto che io sporco, scusa?


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


>


Wow!


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no.


Dai, Arci.
Non dirmi che ti fa schifo la Diaz per questo.
Boh, a me non fa schifo niente di una donna che trovo attraente.
Mestruo, pipi, rutti... Etc etc
L'altro giorno con un'amica (e amici), una bella donna, ho riso come non mai al suo racconto di come risolve quando ha mal di pancia in viaggio in auto. Mica la trovo poco femminile per questo..


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che rompi coglioni che sei
> Non ho mai visto un suo film ma, volendo o non volendo, mi è capitato di vedere degli spezzoni. Per colpa tua, me n'è  venuto in mente uno, dove c'è lei che gli chiede "Sai cos'è l'invidia del pene?". E lui, più o meno  "Lo chiedi a me, l'unico uomo a soffrirne?"


Spiacemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, Arci.
> Non dirmi che ti fa schifo la Diaz per questo.
> Boh, a me non fa schifo niente di una donna che trovo attraente.
> Mestruo, pipi, rutti... Etc etc
> L'altro giorno con un'amica (e amici), una bella donna, ho riso come non mai al suo racconto di come risolve quando ha mal di pancia in viaggio in auto. Mica la trovo poco femminile per questo..


Trovo poche cose arrapanti in una donna quanto quella classe naturale, non affettata, che é cosa ben diversa dallo sdoganare qualcosa di maleducato per sembrare alla mano tra gente maleducata. Punti di vista personali, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi ti ha detto che io sporco, scusa?


Avrò capito male.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Trovo poche cose arrapanti in una donna quanto quella classe naturale, non affettata, che é cosa ben diversa dallo sdoganare qualcosa di maleducato per sembrare alla mano tra gente maleducata. Punti di vista personali, ovviamente.


Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

Da femmina tingersi i capelli, da maschio avere il “fascino delle tempie grigie”.
Il virgolettato datato si riferisce a quando a 40/45 anni si era considerati vecchi, ma piacenti, le donne tardone inguardabili. 
Però adesso molte donne cercano di abbandonare la schiavitù della tinta.
Non so se credo al fascino del grigio o se perché hanno abbandonato l’illusione di poterlo davvero nascondere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello lo leggevo più nel senso che un ciclo non ti ferma. Ma i pantaloni bianchi scelti tra un intero guardaroba non li ho mai digeriti.


Diciamo anche che i pantaloni bianchi sopra la 42 scarsa sarebbero da evitare


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'horror al porno in 4 righe di post.


Pro-ana sono i gruppi di sostegno per il digiuno delle anoressiche che danno consigli per vomitare o per bere per calmare i dolori di stomaco


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pro-ana sono i gruppi di sostegno per il digiuno delle anoressiche che danno consigli per vomitare o per bere per calmare i dolori di stomaco


Mi hai tolto la poesia.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pro-ana sono i gruppi di sostegno per il digiuno delle anoressiche che danno consigli per vomitare o per bere per calmare i dolori di stomaco


era riferito al senza ciclo... horror vero.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> era riferito al senza ciclo... horror vero.


Sì. Avevo letto qualcosa. 
Una setta autolesionista.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da femmina tingersi i capelli, da maschio avere il “fascino delle tempie grigie”.
> Il virgolettato datato si riferisce a quando a 40/45 anni si era considerati vecchi, ma piacenti, le donne tardone inguardabili.
> Però adesso molte donne cercano di abbandonare la schiavitù della tinta.
> Non so se credo al fascino del grigio o se perché hanno abbandonato l’illusione di poterlo davvero nascondere.


Oggi certe quaranta/cinquantenni invece sono bellissime.
La tinta e un buon parrucchiere certo fanno miracoli,  non è solo questione di svecchiare il volto, quanto quello di apparire comunque ancora una che è interessata all'altro sesso.
Il primo segno che coglie un uomo in una donna di quiescenza sessuale è quando la donna  si fa i capelli corti "comodi".
No, non quei bei capelli corti alla Valentina o comunque quelle acconciature curate che valorizzano il volto (anche se io considero i capelli lunghi, sciolti sulla schiena, un richiamo sessuale potentissimo), ma quelle pettinature informi e asessuate del tipo "Mi voglio tenere in ordine e pulita e nulla più perché tanto ormai...".
I capelli grigi su una donna prima dei sessanta solo su una che ha lo stile di Patti Smith e frequenta uomini con lo stile di Tom Waits oppure su chi è serenamente  sposata con un marito con molta pancia e cardiopatico.
A me i capelli grigi su un uomo fanno cagare ma è sempre meglio che non averli, però se me li dovessi tingere subirei l'onta della demonizzazione femminile, per cui me li tengo per ora così, finché piacciono. Potessi scegliere vorrei essere tutto nero, o tutto biondo, o tutto rosso, oppure un po' nero, un po' rosso, un po' biondo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il primo segno che coglie un uomo in una donna di quiescenza sessuale è quando la donna  si fa i capelli corti "comodi".
> No, non quei bei capelli corti alla Valentina o comunque quelle acconciature curate che valorizzano il volto (anche se io considero i capelli lunghi, sciolti sulla schiena, un richiamo sessuale potentissimo), ma quelle pettinature informi e asessuate del tipo "Mi voglio tenere in ordine e pulita e nulla più perché tanto ormai...".


Porca miseria, ho da riflettere....


----------



## Vera (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi certe quaranta/cinquantenni invece sono bellissime.
> La tinta e un buon parrucchiere certo fanno miracoli,  non è solo questione di svecchiare il volto, quanto quello di apparire comunque ancora una che è interessata all'altro sesso.
> Il primo segno che coglie un uomo in una donna di quiescenza sessuale è quando la donna  si fa i capelli corti "comodi".
> No, non quei bei capelli corti alla Valentina o comunque quelle acconciature curate che valorizzano il volto (anche se io considero i capelli lunghi, sciolti sulla schiena, un richiamo sessuale potentissimo), ma quelle pettinature informi e asessuate del tipo "Mi voglio tenere in ordine e pulita e nulla più perché tanto ormai...".
> ...


Mirko di Kiss me Licia?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mirko di Kiss me Licia?


Non è uno splendido e fascinoso uomo?


(ok, sì, l'acconciatura è terribile, lo so.  )


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi certe quaranta/cinquantenni invece sono bellissime.
> La tinta e un buon parrucchiere certo fanno miracoli,  non è solo questione di svecchiare il volto, quanto quello di apparire comunque ancora una che è interessata all'altro sesso.
> Il primo segno che coglie un uomo in una donna di quiescenza sessuale è quando la donna  si fa i capelli corti "comodi".
> No, non quei bei capelli corti alla Valentina o comunque quelle acconciature curate che valorizzano il volto (anche se io considero i capelli lunghi, sciolti sulla schiena, un richiamo sessuale potentissimo), ma quelle pettinature informi e asessuate del tipo "Mi voglio tenere in ordine e pulita e nulla più perché tanto ormai...".
> ...


Lasciamo perdere Patty che ha pure da sempre i baffi.
Il fatto che la donna debba preoccuparsi di presentarsi acquiescente alle aspettative stereotipate del maschio non te la togli.
Il fatto è che chi è così lo è per ragioni di ricerca di conferme. E chi ha bisogno di conferme può anche restare in quiescenza, ma resta sempre con quel bisogno.


----------



## Vera (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è uno splendido e fascinoso uomo?
> View attachment 8355
> 
> (ok, sì, l'acconciatura è terribile, lo so.  )


Passo.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere Patty che ha pure da sempre i baffi.
> Il fatto che la donna debba preoccuparsi di presentarsi acquiescente alle aspettative stereotipate del maschio non te la togli.
> Il fatto è che chi è così lo è per ragioni di ricerca di conferme. E chi ha bisogno di conferme può anche restare in quiescenza, ma resta sempre con quel bisogno.


No, può anche non preoccuparsi. 
Provenendo da una famiglia di pescatori ho imparato però che la scelta delle esche è fondamentale per prendere pesci.
Poi si può anche non mettere l'amo e non far caso al galleggiante quando scende sotto l'acqua, perché tanto l'importante è passare il tempo all'aria aperta. Sono scelte, non discutibili.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Passo.


In effetti...
Va beh, mi hai convinto.
Tengo i miei.


----------



## Lostris (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I capelli grigi su una donna prima dei sessanta solo su una che ha lo stile di Patti Smith e frequenta uomini con lo stile di Tom Waits oppure su chi è serenamente  sposata con un marito con molta pancia e cardiopatico.


E chi se li fa apposta? 

Comunque... potresti dare dei riferimenti comprensibili anche a chi non ha la tua veneranda età?!?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi se li fa apposta?
> 
> Comunque... potresti dare dei riferimenti comprensibili anche a chi non ha la tua veneranda età?!?


Chi se li fa apposta è figa. Di solito.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, può anche non preoccuparsi.
> Provenendo da una famiglia di pescatori ho imparato però che la scelta delle esche è fondamentale per prendere pesci.
> Poi si può anche non mettere l'amo e non far caso al galleggiante quando scende sotto l'acqua, perché tanto l'importante è passare il tempo all'aria aperta. Sono scelte, non discutibili.


A volte non si vogliono pescare quei pesci.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte non si vogliono pescare quei pesci.


Infatti sono scelte. 
Io per esempio i cavedani li ributtavo sempre in acqua.
Però abboccavano lo stesso, sempre. 
Poi, ogni tanto, qualche pesce più interessante capitava, ma era tutto un pescare e ributtare.
E cambiare esca.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti sono scelte.
> Io per esempio i cavedani li ributtavo sempre in acqua.
> Però abboccavano lo stesso, sempre.
> Poi, ogni tanto, qualche pesce più interessante capitava, ma era tutto un pescare e ributtare.
> E cambiare esca.


Troppa fatica. Meglio pescare solo ciò che si desidera.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppa fatica. Meglio pescare solo ciò che si desidera.


Eh, allora devi andare in pescheria.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, allora devi andare in pescheria.


Infatti .
La pesca a strascico non mi interessa.
Sì va dove si può trovare quello che interessa.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però adesso molte donne cercano di abbandonare la schiavitù della tinta.


Così disse Cosima Misseri.
A parte lei, è che si inizia sempre prima a tingerli, quando arrivi a doverli tingere per forza ne ha due palle così.
Io ho girato una variante cromatica di colori piuttosto ampia, quando sono arrivata al punto che il colore più strano che potevo fare era tornare al mio banalissimo castano sono iniziati i primi bianchi. 

@danny il grigio "figo" nelle donne non è quasi mai naturale, e non tutte le donne invecchiando hanno un capello bianco pulito, alcune tendono al giallino, o grigio sporco, insomma salvo casi rari la mano della parrucchiera dietro c'è ugualmente.


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordandoci che siamo in happy hour, facciamo un elenco di tutto ciò che secondo voi non è maschio o non è femmina.
> Caccia agli stereotipi, con un briciolo di umorismo, però. Non siate pesanti, almeno, intendo.
> Arci ha indicato in Amelie un film non da maschi, per esempio.
> Ok. Ci sta, anche se io mi sono divertito molto a vederlo e non mi ero posto il problema.  "Speed for need" magari lo è di più, come "Fast & Furious", pellicole che difficilmente diventeranno tema di conversazione con una donna.
> ...


mi potrei ricredere solo se trovassi una donna che riesce a capire Febbre a 90.

altrimenti resto il solito retrogrado reazionario di sempre


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché voi non avete in mente cosa vuol dire avere il ciclo su una spiaggia nudista.


e preferisco contimuare a non saperlo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Così disse Cosima Misseri.
> A parte lei, è che si inizia sempre prima a tingerli, quando arrivi a doverli tingere per forza ne ha due palle così.
> Io ho girato una variante cromatica di colori piuttosto ampia, quando sono arrivata al punto che il colore più strano che potevo fare era tornare al mio banalissimo castano sono iniziati i primi bianchi.
> 
> @danny il grigio "figo" nelle donne non è quasi mai naturale, e non tutte le donne invecchiando hanno un capello bianco pulito, alcune tendono al giallino, o grigio sporco, insomma salvo casi rari la mano della parrucchiera dietro c'è ugualmente.


Ne conosco tantissime.
E stanno benissimo.
Ovviamente in proporzione al viso. Se una è vecchia è vecchia.
Non è che Cosima con una tinta sembrerebbe una ragazzina.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne conosco tantissime.
> E stanno benissimo.
> Ovviamente in proporzione al viso. Se una è vecchia è vecchia.
> Non è che Cosima con una tinta sembrerebbe una ragazzina.


E' che la frase che hai scritto l'ho sentita da Cosima Misseri, per questo mi è venuta in mente. Parla proprio di schiavitù della tinta nell'intervista di Franca Leosini per la Rai. E ti dirò che lì per lì mi ha pure colpito come risposta, perchè l'apparenza di quella signora la percepivo come trascuratezza non come scelta.
Così ho chiesto alla parrucchiera se smettere di farsi la tinta e tenere i capelli bianchi in generale sia qualcosa di gestibile nelle donne, e la sua risposta è stata quella che ho scritto nel precedente messaggio, ossia che in genere il capello bianco non è un bel bianco, o un bel grigio, ma spesso tende ad un giallino ed è spento, privo di quella lucentezza che può rendere anche piacevole una persona con i capelli grigi o bianchi. Cosa che annulla il fattore non schiavitù della tinta. Però qualsiasi dritta sull'invecchiamento del capello e la sua eventuale gestione la ascolto volentieri, tanto prima o poi ci si arriva tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' che la frase che hai scritto l'ho sentita da Cosima Misseri, per questo mi è venuta in mente. Parla proprio di schiavitù della tinta nell'intervista di Franca Leosini per la Rai. E ti dirò che lì per lì mi ha pure colpito come risposta, perchè l'apparenza di quella signora la percepivo come trascuratezza non come scelta.
> Così ho chiesto alla parrucchiera se smettere di farsi la tinta e tenere i capelli bianchi in generale sia qualcosa di gestibile nelle donne, e la sua risposta è stata quella che ho scritto nel precedente messaggio, ossia che in genere il capello bianco non è un bel bianco, o un bel grigio, ma spesso tende ad un giallino ed è spento, privo di quella lucentezza che può rendere anche piacevole una persona con i capelli grigi o bianchi. Cosa che annulla il fattore non schiavitù della tinta. Però qualsiasi dritta sull'invecchiamento del capello e la sua eventuale gestione la ascolto volentieri, tanto prima o poi ci si arriva tutti.


Il mio parrucchiere sconsiglia la tinta. 
Finché non si lasciano al naturale non si vede quanti sono. I capelli brutti o spenti sono semmai quelli tinti, i capelli naturali sono lucidi. 
Poi l’accettazione dei capelli bianchi dipende dall’età in cui compaiono, determinata genericamente.
Ricordo che quando ero diciottenne dissi a una trentenne che non avrei tinto i capelli bianchi perché tanto non mi sarebbe interessato da vecchia. Mi ha sbranata perché li aveva. Non lo avevo pensato perché credevo fosse bionda solo per scelta estetica. I miei genitori ultra cinquantenni ne avevano pochissimi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

io mi tingo da quando avevo quindici anni ed ho attraversato un caleidoscopio di colori; la tinta non è una condanna ma una scelta di fantasia e cura.
ma non è obbligatorio pensarla così


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

sinceramente le donne che conosco che ad un certo punto, diciamo sui cinquant'anni hanno deciso di lasciarli bianchi (sempre con bei tagli corti e curati...il lungo è orrendo)o sono persone molto  sicure con un'inclinazione ad essere spartane o rinunciatarie rispetto ad una femminilità più vezzosa.
da ragazza feci per il platino cortissimo...forte, solo che avevo la ricrescita il giorno dopo


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio parrucchiere sconsiglia la tinta.
> *Finché non si lasciano al naturale non si vede quanti sono. I capelli brutti o spenti sono semmai quelli tinti, i capelli naturali sono lucidi.*
> Poi l’accettazione dei capelli bianchi dipende dall’età in cui compaiono, determinata genericamente.
> Ricordo che quando ero diciottenne dissi a una trentenne che non avrei tinto i capelli bianchi perché tanto non mi sarebbe interessato da vecchia. Mi ha sbranata perché li aveva. Non lo avevo pensato perché credevo fosse bionda solo per scelta estetica. I miei genitori ultra cinquantenni ne avevano pochissimi.


Cambia parrucchiere.
Mia moglie si tinge i capelli da 15 anni e sono perfetti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi tingo da quando avevo quindici anni ed ho attraversato un caleidoscopio di colori; la tinta non è una condanna ma una scelta di fantasia e cura.
> ma non è obbligatorio pensarla così


Mia madre si è tinta per un certo periodo per nascondere i pochi capelli bianchi, ha iniziato ad avere i capelli radi, cosa che ha recuperato quando ha smesso di tingersi. Non so se fosse un suo caso particolare o se le tinte attuali siano innocue. Personalmente ho la fobia per la ricrescita.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente le donne che conosco che ad un certo punto, diciamo sui cinquant'anni hanno deciso di lasciarli bianchi (sempre con bei tagli corti e curati...il lungo è orrendo)o sono persone molto  sicure con un'inclinazione ad essere spartane o rinunciatarie rispetto ad una femminilità più vezzosa.
> da ragazza feci per il platino cortissimo...forte, solo che avevo la ricrescita il giorno dopo


Non è vero neanche che i capelli lunghi bianchi siano orrendi. Non nominatemi ancora Patty Smith


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cambia parrucchiere.
> Mia moglie si tinge i capelli da 15 anni e sono perfetti.


Primo è bionda (io bionda faccio paura) secondo non sai che capelli avrebbe se non li tingesse.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo è bionda (io bionda faccio paura) secondo non sai che capelli avrebbe se non li tingesse.


Grigi. Come una sua coetanea mia ex (un tempo bionda). Tralascio i confronti.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non è vero neanche che i capelli lunghi bianchi siano orrendi. *Non nominatemi ancora Patty Smith


i capelli grigi lunghi sono orrendi e sanno di trascuratezza.
anche per un fatto tecnico perché comunque il capello quando sbianca perde lucentezza e corposità


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Grigi. Come una sua coetanea mia ex (un tempo bionda). Tralascio i confronti.


Non intendevo il colore, ma il corpo e il numero dei capelli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> i capelli grigi lunghi sono orrendi e sanno di trascuratezza.
> anche per un fatto tecnico perché comunque il capello quando sbianca perde lucentezza e corposità


Ma neanche per idea. Io li ho più grossi. Vero è che i capelli bianchi cambiano spesso struttura diventando più o meno mossi. Ma questo avviene  anche se vengono tinti. Certamente la tinta li cuoce e quindi li può rendere più dritti o docili.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Grigi. Come una sua coetanea mia ex (un tempo bionda). Tralascio i confronti.


Comunque alla età di tua moglie io non avevo un capello bianco. Probabilmente li avrei tinti se li avessi avuti.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque alla età di tua moglie io non avevo un capello bianco. Probabilmente li avrei tinti se li avessi avuti.


Lei ce li ha da anni. Una volta era rossa. Ovviamente quel colore.... non può più riaverlo.
Mia figlia sta diventando anche lei rossiccia. Gli stessi capelli.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo il colore, ma il corpo e il numero dei capelli.


Da dietro sembra coetanea di mia figlia.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi tingo da quando avevo quindici anni ed ho attraversato un caleidoscopio di colori; la tinta non è una condanna ma una scelta di fantasia e cura.
> ma non è obbligatorio pensarla così


Quando hai 15 anni ma anche dopo non è che ti tingi, ti dipingi.
"Schiavitù della tinta" è più legato al capello bianco o grigio, a quando se non stai dietro alla ricrescita sembra tu abbia scartavetrato un muro con relativo pulviscolo che ti è caduto in testa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Da dietro sembra coetanea di mia figlia.


Il corpo dei capelli non il culo .
Non i capelli come tua figlia.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il corpo dei capelli non il culo .
> Non i capelli come tua figlia.


Io di capelli stavo parlando. 
Per una volta che non guardo il culo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io di capelli stavo parlando.
> Per una volta che non guardo il culo...


Ma ti pare che abbiano gli stessi capelli?


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che abbiano gli stessi capelli?


Se si parla di corpo, dopo la cura del parrucchiere, sì.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se si parla di corpo, dopo la cura del parrucchiere, sì.


A me non pare.
Comunque se quel parrucchiere fa diventare i capelli come quelli di tua figlia ci vado domani.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando hai 15 anni ma anche dopo non è che ti tingi, ti dipingi.
> "Schiavitù della tinta" è più legato al capello bianco o grigio, a quando se non stai dietro alla ricrescita sembra tu abbia scartavetrato un muro con relativo pulviscolo che ti è caduto in testa.


Bello dipingersi....è vero.  Del resto per me dai capelli agli abiti e relativi accessori, è sempre stata l'espressione di creatività  e fantasia. Avessi vent'anni oggi credo avrei fatto un paio di tatuaggi colorati


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea. Io li ho più grossi. Vero è che i capelli bianchi cambiano spesso struttura diventando più o meno mossi. Ma questo avviene  anche se vengono tinti. Certamente la tinta li cuoce e quindi li può rendere più dritti o docili.


Le tinte e i prodotti di nuova generazione non cuociono , anzi ..e se ti affidi a seri professionisti ( siamo sempre li'....) i risultati sono sia estetici che strutturali


----------



## Vera (23 Ottobre 2019)

Io non mi sono ancora mai tinta i capelli ma di sicuro lo farò, senza pietà


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non pare.
> Comunque se quel parrucchiere fa diventare i capelli come quelli di tua figlia ci vado domani.


Ti do l'indirizzo. Però ci devi andare almeno una volta la settimana. Meglio due.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

Oh a me i capelli tinti non piacciono né sui maschi, né sulle femmine.
La discussione ha dimostrato che è un argomento tabù perché considerato un diritto dovere per le donne.
Io non amo i diritti doveri di genere che portano a stereotipi. Non credo nelle donne con i tacchi e gonne per essere femminili. O sei femminile o non lo se. Non servono i fiocchetti.
Anzi i capelli me li tingerei tranquillamente (a parte il disgusto su di me della ricrescita) ma mi piace ostentare la mia indifferenza per gli stereotipi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti do l'indirizzo. Però ci devi andare almeno una volta la settimana. Meglio due.


Ma mi pagano? 
Mi dà pure fastidio essere manipolata. Non lo vivo come una coccola, ma come una intrusione


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me i capelli tinti non piacciono né sui maschi, né sulle femmine.
> *La discussione ha dimostrato che è un argomento tabù perché considerato un diritto dovere per le donne.*
> Io non amo i diritti doveri di genere che portano a stereotipi. *Non credo nelle donne con i tacchi e gonne per essere femminili*. O sei femminile o non lo se. Non servono i fiocchetti.
> Anzi i capelli me li tingerei tranquillamente (a parte il disgusto su di me della ricrescita) ma *mi piace ostentare la mia indifferenza per gli stereotipi.*


Opportunità.
Insisto perché hai una tendenza innata a non cogliere la libertà delle scelte altrui, soprattutto di quelle femminili.
Tu sei libera di vestirti come ti pare esattamente come altre donne di calzare con piacere scarpe tacco 12 e di tingersi i capelli.
Non c'è più nessun dovere oggi, ma solo piacere di essere sé stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Opportunità.
> Insisto perché hai una tendenza innata a non cogliere la libertà delle scelte altrui, soprattutto di quelle femminili.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Ma davvero in Happy Hour stiamo facendo sti discorsi?
Alleggerirsi un po' mai?


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2019)

E' da maschi arrivare giù piatti e diretti quando si commenta.
E' da donne elucubrare e complicare.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me i capelli tinti non piacciono né sui maschi, né sulle femmine.
> La discussione ha dimostrato che è un argomento tabù perché considerato un diritto dovere per le donne.
> Io non amo i diritti doveri di genere che portano a stereotipi. Non credo nelle donne con i tacchi e gonne per essere femminili. O sei femminile o non lo se. Non servono i fiocchetti.
> Anzi i capelli me li tingerei tranquillamente (a parte il disgusto su di me della ricrescita) ma mi piace ostentare la mia indifferenza per gli stereotipi.


Posto che rispetto ovviamente la scelta di non tingersi come di non truccarsi ma non penso nemmeno di cadere nello stereotipo facendone una diversa e amando i fiocchetti. Mi va così  , non è certo questo che determina la mia femminilità


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mi pagano?
> Mi dà pure fastidio essere manipolata. Non lo vivo come una coccola, ma come una intrusione


Elamadonna


----------



## Martes (23 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Elamadonna


Perché? Anche a me dà molto fastidio, mica siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi potrei ricredere solo se trovassi una donna che riesce a capire Febbre a 90.
> 
> altrimenti resto il solito retrogrado reazionario di sempre


Io..io....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Posto che rispetto ovviamente la scelta di non tingersi come di non truccarsi ma non penso nemmeno di cadere nello stereotipo facendone una diversa e amando i fiocchetti. Mi va così  , non è certo questo che determina la mia femminilità


Ma tu vuoi essere creativa, divergente, non infiocchettata.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi essere creativa, divergente, non infiocchettata.


Le altre invece?
Una vuol essere la miglior se stessa possibile.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le altre invece?
> Una vuol essere la miglior se stessa possibile.
> Nient'altro.


Io credo che una voglia stare bene con se stessa s volte anche senza essere la migliore possibile.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che una voglia stare bene con se stessa s volte anche senza essere la migliore possibile.


Essere se stessi, esattamente. Il più aderenti possibile a come ci si sente.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Essere se stessi, esattamente. Il più aderenti possibile a come ci si sente.


Però una può stare benissimo con se stessa anche quando è lontana dal suo modo nhgloore
Posso stare benissimo con me stessa messa giù da gara è in tuta struccata con i capelli raccolti


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però una può stare benissimo con se stessa anche quando è lontana dal suo modo nhgloore
> Posso stare benissimo con me stessa messa giù da gara è in tuta struccata con i capelli raccolti


Ovviamente. 
Per fare un esempio, non sarei me stesso se mi obbligassero a indossare una divisa. Rappresenterei quello che indosso.
Ma se scelgo di indossare giacca e scarpe inglesi per uscire e tuta per stare in casa sono sempre coerente  con una mia scelta.
Allo stesso modo non sceglierei di andare a fare shopping con le scarpe da trekking impermeabili che indosso per camminare, perché non corrisponderebbe all'immagine che io ho di me.
Il giudizio degli altri mi interessa poco. Al mare vado nudo, fregandomene di quello che la gente possa pensare. Lo faccio perché è una scelta che rappresenta me, il mio concetto di pudore, la mia visione del corpo.
Quando mi tocca mettere il costume su alcune spiagge non mi sento esattamente quello che sono, ma di adempire a un obbligo.
Se posso non le frequento. Anche questo è essere me stesso.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

La barba è maschile.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi essere creativa, divergente, non infiocchettata.


Sono come sono più che altro e in questo caso sei tu la divergente, infatti stai dicendo che seguo uno stereotipo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La barba è maschile.


non è detto


----------



## Vera (24 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però una può stare benissimo con se stessa anche quando è lontana dal suo modo nhgloore
> Posso stare benissimo con me stessa messa giù da gara è in tuta struccata con i capelli raccolti


Una può stare benissimo con se stessa con la ricrescita, la tuta ed i mocassini ma fossi sua amica le direi "Tesoro, sembri una scappata di casa, sciroccata e più vecchia di almeno 10 anni".
Insomma, va bene sentirsi se stesse ma diamoci una mano, diamine.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Una può stare benissimo con se stessa con la ricrescita, la tuta ed i mocassini ma fossi sua amica le direi "Tesoro, sembri una scappata di casa, sciroccata e più vecchia di almeno 10 anni".
> Insomma, va bene sentirsi se stesse ma diamoci una mano, diamine.


Io accetto ben volentieri i consigli, in genere.
Almeno delle persone di cui mi fido.
Ma questo perché gli abiti così come il trucco, l'acconciatura, sono un linguaggio che va appreso.
Nel momento in cui se ne è padroni, esso può comunicare ciò che si è.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Una può stare benissimo con se stessa con la ricrescita, la tuta ed i mocassini ma fossi sua amica le direi "Tesoro, sembri una scappata di casa, sciroccata e più vecchia di almeno 10 anni".
> Insomma, va bene sentirsi se stesse ma diamoci una mano, diamine.


Se è una situazione abituale concordo con te
Contestavo che ci si senta se stesse solo quando si è al malissimo 
Sono me stessa in entrambi i modi. E sono a mio agio in entrambi i modi se sono io a decidere.


----------



## Vera (24 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è una situazione abituale concordo con te
> Contestavo che ci si senta se stesse solo quando si è al malissimo
> Sono me stessa in entrambi i modi. E sono a mio agio in entrambi i modi se sono io a decidere.


Sì, certo, ne avevamo già parlato. Io sono tutto il giorno struccata, scalza, in pantaloncini o tutone. Mi sento me stessa, bella, a mio modo, comunque. Poi magari la sera mi metto un vestito, mi trucco ed infilo i tacchi. Sono sempre me stessa e mi sento bella, anche così.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le altre invece?
> Una vuol essere la miglior se stessa possibile.
> Nient'altro.


Altre vogliono essere sexy, altre compagnone, altre compagne, altre rassicuranti.
E ci si veste, pettina e pone per come si è e come si vuole essere e apparire.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La barba è maschile.


Si spera


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sono come sono più che altro e in questo caso sei tu la divergente, infatti stai dicendo che seguo uno stereotipo.


Dicevo un’altra cosa.
Ma tu vuoi essere sempre divergente.
Io sì sono divergente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Una può stare benissimo con se stessa con la ricrescita, la tuta ed i mocassini ma fossi sua amica le direi "Tesoro, sembri una scappata di casa, sciroccata e più vecchia di almeno 10 anni".
> Insomma, va bene sentirsi se stesse ma diamoci una mano, diamine.


Sulla ricrescita concordo. Sul resto no.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo un’altra cosa.
> Ma tu vuoi essere sempre divergente.
> Io sì sono divergente.


Io vorrei  ,tu lo sei.che ganza


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla ricrescita concordo. Sul resto no.


Perchè no?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io vorrei  ,tu lo sei.che ganza


È una frase che mi è uscita casualmente. Ma sì è così.
Tu ti impegni per essere diversa, io non mi impegno. Sarà anche pigrizia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè no?


La ricrescita è orribile.
in tuta si può essere fighissime o orrende, non do alcun valore alla tuta in sé.
I mocassini li ho portati per decenni finché non ho trovato le ballerine giuste per i miei piedi.
Se vedo una per strada che mi colpisce per come la trovo “messa bene” è con scarpe basse, abbigliamento semplice, capelli naturali. Non ho mai considerato una mortificazione da conversa il mio gusto per la semplicità.
Ho invece un apprezzamento esagerato per la magrezza e non mi apprezzo perché non sono più magra.


----------



## Vera (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla ricrescita concordo. Sul resto no.


I mocassini con la tuta no, ti prego.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me i capelli tinti non piacciono né sui maschi, né sulle femmine.
> La discussione ha dimostrato che è un argomento tabù perché considerato un diritto dovere per le donne.
> Io non amo i diritti doveri di genere che portano a stereotipi. Non credo nelle donne con i tacchi e gonne per essere femminili. O sei femminile o non lo se. Non servono i fiocchetti.
> Anzi i capelli me li tingerei tranquillamente (a parte il disgusto su di me della ricrescita) ma mi piace ostentare la mia indifferenza per gli stereotipi.


L’argomento è molto interessante. Ne parlavo giustappunto tempo fa con un docente che a Londra sta seguendo un progetto contro la discriminazione per “età “. 
Mi diceva che negli Stati Uniti le donne che non si tingono vengono discriminate nei luoghi di lavoro .
Il problema è più grande di quanto sembri perché la discriminazione sulla base dell’eta’ comincia a farsi sentire (anche per gli uomini che non fanno i ceo) e non è contemplata (perché pensavano non ce ne fosse bisogno), nella costituzione insieme a sesso , razza etc ...
La donna che non si tinge, non piace ..è un dato di fatto (a prescindere da qualche eccezione ), e non piace ne’ agli uomini ne’ alle donne ... Perché , bisogna chiedersi ..perché l’uomo si e la donna no ? 
Fortunatamente la “vecchiaia” della donna come percepito di “ormai fuori gioco”, si è spostata nel tempo.. Anni fa a 40 anni si stupivano delle 2 modelle in croce che a 40 anni facevano pubblicita’  per uno shampoo ..ora non ci si stupisce se posano  con  l’intimo a 50...
Chissà , forse tra 20 anni il grigio in una donna sarà visto come segnale di “fascino” come ora succede all’uomo... ma servirà che la donna venga considerata per le sue qualità intrinseche o anche di potere in alcuni ambiti ...e non solo la moglie di, , la mamma di , la belloccia di, o la badante di ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’argomento è molto interessante. Ne parlavo giustappunto tempo fa con un docente che a Londra sta seguendo un progetto contro la discriminazione per “età “.
> Mi diceva che negli Stati Uniti le donne che non si tingono vengono discriminate nei luoghi di lavoro .
> Il problema è più grande di quanto sembri perché la discriminazione sulla base dell’eta’ comincia a farsi sentire (anche per gli uomini che non fanno i ceo) e non è contemplata (perché pensavano non ce ne fosse bisogno), nella costituzione insieme a sesso , razza etc ...
> La donna che non si tinge, non piace ..è un dato di fatto (a prescindere da qualche eccezione ), e non piace ne’ agli uomini ne’ alle donne ... Perché , bisogna chiedersi ..perché l’uomo si e la donna no ?
> ...


Soprattutto essere solo considerate per la propria possibile giovinezza sessuale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque io per tinti intendo tinti, non buondì. Ma dovrebbe essere chiaro per il fatto che sono brunetta, anzi ero  brunetta


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’argomento è molto interessante. Ne parlavo giustappunto tempo fa con un docente che a Londra sta seguendo un progetto contro la discriminazione per “età “.
> Mi diceva che negli Stati Uniti le donne che non si tingono vengono discriminate nei luoghi di lavoro .
> I*l problema è più grande di quanto sembri perché la discriminazione sulla base dell’eta’ comincia a farsi sentire (anche per gli uomini che non fanno i ceo) e non è contemplata (perché pensavano non ce ne fosse bisogno), nella costituzione insieme a sesso , razza etc ...
> 
> ...


Primo neretto: La discriminazione per età è ormai molto forte ma se ne parla sempre troppo poco (d'altronde non si potrebbe supportare una riforma delle pensioni tesa a mantenere aggrappati al posto di lavoro anche i settantenni).
Ho amici, uomini,  miei coetanei, con esperienze in settori in crisi, che hanno enormi difficoltà a riciclarsi.
Tirano avanti, con quel che trovano, quando lo trovano, ma con mansioni e stipendi molto inferiori a quelli della vita lavorativa precedente.
Sono ovviamente anche fortemente ricattabili. Si trova lavoro quasi solo con amicizie.

Secondo neretto: sessualmente perché evoca una donna che ha passato l'età fertile e si pone, non curandosi, al di fuori dell'interesse maschile. E' ancestrale, non culturale. Non potrà evolversi diversamente. Nessun uomo è attratto sessualmente da quella che vede come una nonna. I capelli grigi sugli uomini... non so. Ho scoperto di piacere di più da quando li ho. Forse perché le donne cercano nell'uomo anche la maturità. Il capello grigio dà un'aria più accogliente e matura.


Terzo neretto: dubito fortemente. La sessualità maschile non la cambi, anche con operazioni culturali discutibili. E' come profetizzare che in futuro alle donne interesserà di più il pene che in erezione raggiunge al massimo gli 8 cm. Qualcuno potrà anche sperarci, io ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: La discriminazione per età è ormai molto forte ma se ne parla sempre troppo poco (d'altronde non si potrebbe supportare una riforma delle pensioni tesa a mantenere aggrappati al posto di lavoro anche i settantenni).
> Ho amici, uomini,  miei coetanei, con esperienze in settori in crisi, che hanno enormi difficoltà a riciclarsi.
> Tirano avanti, con quel che trovano, quando lo trovano, ma con mansioni e stipendi molto inferiori a quelli della vita lavorativa precedente.
> Sono ovviamente anche fortemente ricattabili. Si trova lavoro quasi solo con amicizie.
> ...


Non è che una ultra cinquantenne con tinta e messa in tiro possa sembrare una donna nel pieno della fertilità. È una simulazione che dichiara la disponibilità sessuale. Non c’entra niente con l’età reale.
Ovviamente per chi desidera una relazione il fatto di porsi in rapporto con chi mette in evidenza la disponibilità sessuale o la possibilità di scambio sentimentale o la possibilità di una intesa intellettuale alla pari o asimmetrica costituiscono elementi validi per una scelta.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che una ultra cinquantenne con tinta e messa in tiro possa sembrare una donna nel pieno della fertilità. *È una simulazione che dichiara la disponibilità sessuale*. Non c’entra niente con l’età reale.
> Ovviamente per chi desidera una relazione il fatto di porsi in rapporto con chi mette in evidenza la disponibilità sessuale o la possibilità di scambio sentimentale o la possibilità di una intesa intellettuale alla pari o asimmetrica costituiscono elementi validi per una scelta.


Neretto: appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: appunto.


Appunto.
Non mi è mai piaciuto pormi così.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Non mi è mai piaciuto pormi così.


Ho incontrato tempo fa una mia ex di tanti tanti anni fa, una biondina con gli occhi azzurri.
Da giovane era una tranquilla, dimessa, ma la bellezza naturale la aiutava. A me attirava molto, anche se vestiva con jeans, camiciole informi, scarpe Superga e si lavava i capelli in casa.
Non c'è molto bisogno, a 16 anni, di artifizi per dichiarare la propria disponibilità.
Si è giovani, si è tutti ormonali, si è tutti liberi.
Ora, a 48 anni, non era cambiata molto. Stesso fisico, malgrado i due figli, stesso abbigliamento dimesso, stessi occhi.
I capelli si vedeva lontano un miglio che li aveva tagliati in casa, con una pettinatura tristissima da suora. Il biondo virava verso il grigio.
Mi dava l'idea di una che non pensava a sé stessa, si era relegata in un ruolo di servizio al marito e ai figli, mettendosi in secondo piano.
Eppure non era cambiata tantissimo. Con un minimo di cura sarebbe stata una donna molto attraente.
Ma lei col corpo non lo comunicava più.
Al marito sta benissimo sia così. Non teme intrusioni.
Con una che sembra una suora... chi ci prova?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho incontrato tempo fa una mia ex di tanti tanti anni fa, una biondina con gli occhi azzurri.
> Da giovane era una tranquilla, dimessa, ma la bellezza naturale la aiutava. A me attirava molto, anche se vestiva con jeans, camiciole informi, scarpe Superga e si lavava i capelli in casa.
> Non c'è molto bisogno, a 16 anni, di artifizi per dichiarare la propria disponibilità.
> Si è giovani, si è tutti ormonali, si è tutti liberi.
> ...


Non lo voleva comunicare.
Per te è un disvalore.
Ma lo è perché per te una donna che non dimostra interesse per la valutazione del maschio, mette in dubbio l’importanza della valutazione del maschio.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo voleva comunicare.
> Per te è un disvalore.
> Ma lo è perché per te una donna che non dimostra interesse per la valutazione del maschio, mette in dubbio l’importanza della valutazione del maschio.


Lascia perdere le spiegazioni arcaiche che come al solito ti portano su una strada sbagliata.
Non è un disvalore.
Semplicemente io come uomo non ho più trovato lei attraente. Lo era un tempo, ora no.
E per attraente intendo una donna che dichiara  visivamente la disponibilità a relazionarsi sessualmente.
Il che era anche corretto, perché lei non era assolutamente interessata ad alcun tipo di relazione sessuale... Temo anche col marito, conoscendola.
È la sua natura. Nulla più.
Che giustamente asseconda e mostra.
Ovvio che se lei si lamentasse del fatto che gli uomini non la guardano più o che non riesce a risultare interessante a una tal persona, le direi: 'Amica mia, tu comunichi castità, non sesso. Cosa pretendi?'
Ma stando a lei bene così, a me va bene cosi.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: La discriminazione per età è ormai molto forte ma se ne parla sempre troppo poco (d'altronde non si potrebbe supportare una riforma delle pensioni tesa a mantenere aggrappati al posto di lavoro anche i settantenni).
> Ho amici, uomini,  miei coetanei, con esperienze in settori in crisi, che hanno enormi difficoltà a riciclarsi.
> Tirano avanti, con quel che trovano, quando lo trovano, ma con mansioni e stipendi molto inferiori a quelli della vita lavorativa precedente.
> Sono ovviamente anche fortemente ricattabili. Si trova lavoro quasi solo con amicizie.
> ...


Mi colpisce il fatto che non tingersi i capelli venga associato a incuria ... 
posto che anche a me non piacciono , ma appunto mi domando perché non piacciano anche alle donne (non solo agli uomini)  , per cui la giustificazione  di appetibilità sessuale non trova giustificazione


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi colpisce il fatto che non tingersi i capelli venga associato a incuria ...
> posto che anche a me non piacciono , ma appunto mi domando perché non piacciano anche alle donne (non solo agli uomini)  , per cui la giustificazione  di appetibilità sessuale non trova giustificazione


Perché una donna che ha sempre goduto deglj sguardi tende comunque a volerli conservare a qualsiasi età. 
Riguardo alle donne, siete di solito molto competitive tra voi.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ricrescita è orribile.
> in tuta si può essere fighissime o orrende, non do alcun valore alla tuta in sé.
> I mocassini li ho portati per decenni finché non ho trovato le ballerine giuste per i miei piedi.
> Se vedo una per strada che mi colpisce per come la trovo “messa bene” è con scarpe basse, abbigliamento semplice, capelli naturali. Non ho mai considerato una mortificazione da conversa il mio gusto per la semplicità.
> Ho invece un apprezzamento esagerato per la magrezza e non mi apprezzo perché non sono più magra.


Probabilmente dipende dalla tuta... oggi si usano più dei leggings per fare sport.
Io di moda non capisco niente, se mi colpisce una donna è perchè ha un suo stile (o almeno qualcosa che a me arriva come tale). Però da quanto tu scrivi fai riflesso nei tuoi gusti personali, a me mocassini e ballerine non piacciono per niente, però c'è chi sta bene così. Mi piace la diversità, sia nel vestire che nel fisico. Da giovani si può giocare di più, dopo una certa età a meno di non essere la proprietaria di qualche galleria d'arte o similia, si rischia di cadere nel ridicolo. 
Una donna che mi è sempre piaciuta per come ha saputo indossare le diverse età (anche se ormai è una signora anziana) è Claudia Cardinale.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Una può stare benissimo con se stessa con la ricrescita, la tuta ed i mocassini ma fossi sua amica le direi "Tesoro, sembri una scappata di casa, sciroccata e più vecchia di almeno 10 anni".
> Insomma, va bene sentirsi se stesse ma diamoci una mano, diamine.


Da una vera amica ce lo si aspetta infatti.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Lo vogliamo confutare questo pregiudizio che ogni tanto esce che le donne amino vestiti e scarpe perché vogliono piacere agli uomini e perché la società glielo impone?
È come se mi dicessero che io amo le belle auto, che non ho, purtroppo, perché posso fare il figo con le donne.
In realtà è passione, desiderio di esprimere se stessi attraverso le scelte legate ad essa 
È anche comunicazione.
Con le scelte io ti faccio sapere chi sono, mi presento a te.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi colpisce il fatto che non tingersi i capelli venga associato a incuria ...
> posto che anche a me non piacciono , ma appunto mi domando perché non piacciano anche alle donne (non solo agli uomini)  , per cui la giustificazione  di appetibilità sessuale non trova giustificazione


Alcune donne io le ho notate, ma era un capello bianco curatissimo. Però si ti trasmette un senso di una donna "fuori dai giochi". Probabilmente inconsciamente sappiamo che il capello bianco è lontano dai tempi della riproduzione, o forse sono strascichi culturali, ma se non trascurata (se li taglia, li lava, li tiene in ordine) mi da un senso di forza, proprio come scelta di qualcosa che si nota, come se non avesse più bisogno di un certo strumento di seduzione, insomma una che può permettersi di abbandonarlo o che proprio lo vuole. Ma non è da tutte.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia perdere le spiegazioni arcaiche che come al solito ti portano su una strada sbagliata.
> Non è un disvalore.
> Semplicemente io come uomo non ho più trovato lei attraente. Lo era un tempo, ora no.
> E per attraente intendo una donna che dichiara  visivamente la disponibilità a relazionarsi sessualmente.
> ...


Ma un “chi se ne frega” non ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi colpisce il fatto che non tingersi i capelli venga associato a incuria ...
> posto che anche a me non piacciono , ma appunto mi domando perché non piacciano anche alle donne (non solo agli uomini)  , per cui la giustificazione  di appetibilità sessuale non trova giustificazione


Ogni donna guarda alle altre donne come un termine di confronto e come uno specchio. 
Una donna che interpreta diversamente il suo posto di donna nel mondo mette in discussione la correttezza del nostro posto e delle nostre scelte. Lo fa chi ha un lavoro importante, se noi non lo abbiamo, lo fa chi sceglie di essere casalinga, se noi abbiamo voluto essere indipendenti, lo fa chi non ha figli, se noi ne abbiamo e viceversa.
Ci fa mettere in discussione chi sceglie un look più vistoso del nostro o più dimesso. 
È indubbio che i capelli bianchi invecchino. Infatti li utilizzano nei film per caratterizzare i personaggi.
Dipende anche dall’età in cui compaiono.
Ovviamente un bel viso giovane risalta anche con i capelli bianchi, ma i capelli bianchi ingrigiti probabilmente farebbero apparire comunque una trentenne quarantenne e una quarantenne cinquantenne.
A me i capelli bianchi sono venuti tardi, è genetica come ho già detto. E ho trovato che il gioco (tingerli) non valeva la candela (ringiovanimento dell’aspetto). Pochi giorni dopo che ero entrata qui avevo ricevuto il consiglio di fare una tinta per tirarmi su. Non l’ho seguito. Mi avrebbe depresso.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente dipende dalla tuta... oggi si usano più dei leggings per fare sport.
> Io di moda non capisco niente, se mi colpisce una donna è perchè ha un suo stile (o almeno qualcosa che a me arriva come tale). Però da quanto tu scrivi fai riflesso nei tuoi gusti personali, a me mocassini e ballerine non piacciono per niente, però c'è chi sta bene così. Mi piace la diversità, sia nel vestire che nel fisico. Da giovani si può giocare di più, dopo una certa età a meno di non essere la proprietaria di qualche galleria d'arte o similia, si rischia di cadere nel ridicolo.
> Una donna che mi è sempre piaciuta per come ha saputo indossare le diverse età (anche se ormai è una signora anziana) è Claudia Cardinale.


Certo che se, pensando a capelli non tinti, la prima persona che ti viene in mente è la Messeri e non Il Diavolo veste Prada significa che ti ha colpito più una dell’altra.
Ognuna ha il suo stile.
L’unico che trovo ridicolo è quello di panterona a qualsiasi età.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo vogliamo confutare questo pregiudizio che ogni tanto esce che le donne amino vestiti e scarpe perché vogliono piacere agli uomini e perché la società glielo impone?
> È come se mi dicessero che io amo le belle auto, che non ho, purtroppo, perché posso fare il figo con le donne.
> In realtà è passione, desiderio di esprimere se stessi attraverso le scelte legate ad essa
> È anche comunicazione.
> Con le scelte io ti faccio sapere chi sono, mi presento a te.


Cosa c’entrano le auto che corrispondono a un interesse, ma anche a una collocazione sociale, per una donna, secondo gli stereotipi di genere, corrispondono alle borse firmate, ma non allo stile gradevole all’altro sesso.
Per un uomo si tratta del taglio di capelli, tenere la barba, vestire in completo o pantaloni sportivi.

Ho idea che l’idea corrispondente alla donna che non tinge i capelli potrebbe essere un uomo con il riporto, che si lava raramente, con la forfora e con pantaloni sintetici con le pence è un gilet a rombi di una misura inferiore. 
Insomma qualcosa di disgustoso da cui rifuggire.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un “chi se ne frega” non ce lo mettiamo?


Di lei? 
Ampiamente. 
Non è ex mica per niente.


----------



## Vera (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Da una vera amica ce lo si aspetta infatti.


Esatto. Mi sa che non hanno amiche vere


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alcune donne io le ho notate, ma era un capello bianco curatissimo. Però si ti trasmette un senso di una donna "fuori dai giochi". Probabilmente inconsciamente sappiamo che il capello bianco è lontano dai tempi della riproduzione, o forse sono strascichi culturali, ma se non trascurata (se li taglia, li lava, li tiene in ordine) mi da un senso di forza, proprio come scelta di qualcosa che si nota, come se non avesse più bisogno di un certo strumento di seduzione, insomma una che può permettersi di abbandonarlo o che proprio lo vuole. Ma non è da tutte.


Guarda che c’è ne sono tante che danno l’idea di essere fuori dai giochi di seduzione anche se hanno i capelli tinti ..eppure  tingersi rimane la scelta più gettonata . Perché?  E guardate che è una schiavitu’ andare 2 volte al mese a tingersi dal parrucchiere . Mia suocera veniva costretta dal marito .. da quando la buonanima è trapassato , capello bianco e fresco ! Lei è rinata ... 

Perché l’uomo col capello grigio lo guardi se è ben vestito e distinto , anche se potrebbe essere tuo nonno? 
Pero’... Nel film “il diavolo veste Prada” , lei era (forse) al terzo marito .... e nessuno si sarebbe stupito se più tardi  ne avesse sposato un quarto ..
Perche’ ? Perché lei era potente come un uomo di potere.
Credo che sia tutto legato ai soliti stereotipi per cui la donna deve essere carina, sexy, gentile, in ordine ... mentre l’uomo ha fascino se sudato e muscoloso e possibilmente con la moto se giovane ...ricco  e potente , o intellettualmente dotato, se maturo.
Ma in tempi cambiano ..
Una mia conoscente  va verso i 64, e  sta con un quarantenne ..bello e aitante .... certo, lei è potente ...ma lui la ama per davvero .. (più di quanto lei ami lui)... nonostante la pelle non più così fresca ... la vede come una donna normale vedrebbe un uomo di potere ..  e lei come un uomo maturo e potente vedrebbe una ragazza giovane ... 
L’altro giorno però mi sono commossa sentendo una nonna cantare per strada una canzoncina molto vintage alla nipotina in passeggino coperto dal cellophane perché pioveva (le gocce scendono ma che fa ...una cosa così )..... era felice e la bimba pure ..e se ne stragransbatteva dei capelli grigi ... 
ogni stagione ha i propri frutti ... e lei pareva non semplicemente serena ma proprio felice nel proprio nuovo ruolo ...
lei cantava a scuarciagolq alla nipote con sorriso a 50 denti e magari il marito aveva l’ansia perché appena andato in pensione si sentiva privo d’identita .... 
un bene sociale uniformarsi ?
Mah ?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se, pensando a capelli non tinti, la prima persona che ti viene in mente è la Messeri e non Il Diavolo veste Prada significa che ti ha colpito più una dell’altra.
> Ognuna ha il suo stile.
> L’unico che trovo ridicolo è quello di panterona a qualsiasi età.


Non pensando ai capelli non tinti, ma in risposta alla frase "non essere schiava della tinta", il perchè te l'ho già scritto.
Meryl Streep ne _Il diavolo veste Prada_ è più legato a quanto ho scritto prima in risposta a Joca, rappresenta una donna forte (ma fa un po' versione figa di Crudelia De Mon) però non so quanti uomini guardando il film abbiano pensato "mmmm....".
Comunque la Streep non ha mai rappresentato la donna che ogni uomo sogna di portarsi a letto, neppure quando era più giovane, anche se è una delle mie attrici preferite. Mi viene in mente com'era in _Silkwood_.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non pensando ai capelli non tinti, ma in risposta alla frase "non essere schiava della tinta", il perchè te l'ho già scritto.
> Meryl Streep ne _Il diavolo veste Prada_ è più legato a quanto ho scritto prima in risposta a Joca, rappresenta una donna forte (ma fa un po' versione figa di Crudelia De Mon) però non so quanti uomini guardando il film abbiano pensato "mmmm....".
> Comunque la Streep non ha mai rappresentato la donna che ogni uomo sogna di portarsi a letto, neppure quando era più giovane, anche se è una delle mie attrici preferite. Mi viene in mente com'era in Silkwood.


Maryl  streep è sposata con lo stesso uomo da sempre...così come kate blanchette (anche se questa certo più avvenente ) Non hanno scelto il Bellone dello stesso mondo ..ma chi forse guardasse oltre .. un caso che il loro matrimonio sia durato 20 volte la media delle loro colleghe?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non pensando ai capelli non tinti, ma in risposta alla frase "non essere schiava della tinta", il perchè te l'ho già scritto.
> Meryl Streep ne _Il diavolo veste Prada_ è più legato a quanto ho scritto prima in risposta a Joca, rappresenta una donna forte (ma fa un po' versione figa di Crudelia De Mon) però non so quanti uomini guardando il film abbiano pensato "mmmm....".
> Comunque la Streep non ha mai rappresentato la donna che ogni uomo sogna di portarsi a letto, neppure quando era più giovane, anche se è una delle mie attrici preferite. Mi viene in mente com'era in _Silkwood_.


Il punto è sempre, ma chi se frega?
A chi interessa piacere a tutti o tanti?
E interessa che tanti facciano pensieri libidinosi su di noi?
Anche no. 
Interessa piacere a chi ci interessa.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2019)

Io non lego per nulla la cura del proprio corpo all"appetibilita sessuale


----------



## Martes (24 Ottobre 2019)

È da maschi dimenticare gli anniversari e da femmine farlo pesare


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che c’è ne sono tante che danno l’idea di essere fuori dai giochi di seduzione anche se hanno i capelli tinti ..eppure  tingersi rimane la scelta più gettonata . Perché?  E guardate che è una schiavitu’ andare 2 volte al mese a tingersi dal parrucchiere . Mia suocera veniva costretta dal marito .. da quando la buonanima è trapassato , capello bianco e fresco ! Lei è rinata ...


Se n'era parlato prima della schiavitù, ma probabilmente questa sensazione fa parte delle "nuove" generazioni (nuove si fa per dire), di chi ha iniziato a tingersi i capelli in età giovane. Mentre all'inizio era un'opportunità. Che poi parliamo di un arco di tempo piuttosto breve credo (anni 50-60?).



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché l’uomo col capello grigio lo guardi se è ben vestito e distinto , anche se potrebbe essere tuo nonno?
> Pero’... Nel film “il diavolo veste Prada” , lei era (forse) al terzo marito .... e nessuno si sarebbe stupito se più tardi  ne avesse sposato un quarto ..
> Perche’ ? Perché lei era potente come un uomo di potere.
> Credo che sia tutto legato ai soliti stereotipi per cui la donna deve essere carina, sexy, gentile, in ordine ... mentre l’uomo ha fascino se sudato e muscoloso e possibilmente con la moto se giovane ...ricco  e potente , o intellettualmente dotato, se maturo.
> ...


Non tutti gli uomini over sono sexy a prescindere anche con il capello bianco, anzi in alcuni fa proprio nonno, però ce ne sono alcuni che lo sono anche con pochi capelli (o rasati). Probabilmente noi parliamo pensando a uomini piacenti, e non considerando un ampia fetta di uomini che non si sentono apprezzati per la loro età.
Parlando di persone normali, senza nominare il solito Briatore.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se n'era parlato prima della schiavitù, ma probabilmente questa sensazione fa parte delle "nuove" generazioni (nuove si fa per dire), di chi ha iniziato a tingersi i capelli in età giovane. Mentre all'inizio era un'opportunità. Che poi parliamo di un arco di tempo piuttosto breve credo (anni 50-60?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me Briatore repelle


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è sempre, ma chi se frega?
> A chi interessa piacere a tutti o tanti?
> E interessa che tanti facciano pensieri libidinosi su di noi?
> Anche no.
> Interessa piacere a chi ci interessa.


L'hai tirato fuori te l'argomento della tinta. 
Mettiamo un punto e virgola?!? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Da femmina tingersi i capelli, da maschio avere il “fascino delle tempie grigie”.
> Il virgolettato datato si riferisce a quando a 40/45 anni si era considerati vecchi, ma piacenti, le donne tardone inguardabili.
> Però adesso molte donne cercano di abbandonare la schiavitù della tinta.
> Non so se credo al fascino del grigio o se perché hanno abbandonato l’illusione di poterlo davvero nascondere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'hai tirato fuori te l'argomento della tinta.
> Mettiamo un punto e virgola?!?


Era in relazione al tema della discussione.
Ho rivendicato la possibilità di tenersi i capelli bianchi senza essere considerate mummie, come accade per gli uomini.
Poi tutto è virato sulla appetibilità generale. È una cosa che ho contestato.
Perché della appetibilità universale spero che non freghi granché a nessuna.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era in relazione al tema della discussione.
> Ho rivendicato la possibilità di tenersi i capelli bianchi senza essere considerate mummie, come accade per gli uomini.
> Poi tutto è virato sulla appetibilità generale. È una cosa che ho contestato.
> Perché della appetibilità universale spero che non freghi granché a nessuna.


Non credo. Diciamo che sono usanze di questa tribù dell'asfalto.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

[


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che c’è ne sono tante che danno l’idea di essere fuori dai giochi di seduzione anche se hanno i capelli tinti ..eppure  tingersi rimane la scelta più gettonata . Perché?  E guardate che è una schiavitu’ andare 2 volte al mese a tingersi dal parrucchiere . Mia suocera veniva costretta dal marito .. da quando la buonanima è trapassato , capello bianco e fresco ! Lei è rinata ...
> 
> Perché l’uomo col capello grigio lo guardi se è ben vestito e distinto , anche se potrebbe essere tuo nonno?
> Pero’... Nel film “il diavolo veste Prada” , lei era (forse) al terzo marito .... e nessuno si sarebbe stupito se più tardi  ne avesse sposato un quarto ..
> ...


Mia moglie trova invece piacere andare 2 volte la settimana dalla parrucchiera, piace a lei come a tutte le altre clienti fisse, in un range di età compreso tra i 40 e i 70 anni. Pure mia madre si fa la tinta puntualmente.... Perché?
Perché sono donne che sono abituate a vedersi in un certo modo da giovani e che cercano di conservare la propria immagine di sé  nel tempo, malgrado l'età che avanza. Mia nonna si tinse i capelli fino oltre i 70 anni, io me la ricordo castana per gran parte della sua vita, sempre uguale a sé stessa dai 40 in poi, poi un giorno decise di diventare grigia,  con l'acconciatura curata del parrucchiere, per lei un rito, non una schiavitù. Sempre curata,  in ordine, come mio nonno, che non lo vedevi mai senza giacca, cravatta, camicia, il soprabito d'inverno, il Borsalino,  elegante, mai formale. Lei era già vedova, non la obbligava nessuno a tenersi curata,  voleva essere e sentirsi così, Ricordo che le piaceva ancora l'idea di avere le gambe lisce, senza un pelo, un vanto di gioventù che conservava in vecchiaia. Perché una persona dovrebbe lasciarsi andare quando non è più giovane?
A nessuno piace invecchiare e cambiare indipendentemente dalla propria volontà: credi che la mia barba grigia sia stata facile da portare all'inizio?
I miei amici  dicevano che mi invecchiava di 10 anni. Ho preso una tinta per cercare di scurirla, fino a quando ho deciso di tenerla corta e del suo colore naturale, ma solo perché ho imparato ad accettare di cambiare, di diventare qualcosa d'altro. E anche perché ho scoperto che tutto sommato... piaccio anche così. Forse più così.  E sapere di piacere aiuta ad accettare anche i cambiamenti.
L'uomo con la tinta è ridicolo, dicono tutti. Perché?
A dire il vero lo era anche l'uomo col toupet, un tempo. Oggi, chi lo porta più?
Perché a un uomo si richiede di saper accettare la vecchiaia, perché tutto sommato la maturità, nella mezza età, contribuisce al fascino, il volto, i capelli, tutto mostra il proprio vissuto. Ovviamente non a tutti va bene: ci sono cinquantenni che hanno l'appeal di un dromedario, altri che sprizzano ormoni anche sulle 30enni. Dovendo scegliere, tu cosa preferiresti?
Un panzone da divano ammosciatosi negli anni o un cinquantenne piacente e curato?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non pensando ai capelli non tinti, ma in risposta alla frase "non essere schiava della tinta", il perchè te l'ho già scritto.
> Meryl Streep ne _Il diavolo veste Prada_ è più legato a quanto ho scritto prima in risposta a Joca, rappresenta una donna forte (ma fa un po' versione figa di Crudelia De Mon) *però non so quanti uomini guardando il film abbiano pensato "mmmm....".
> Comunque la Streep non ha mai rappresentato la donna che ogni uomo sogna di portarsi a letto*, neppure quando era più giovane, anche se è una delle mie attrici preferite. Mi viene in mente com'era in _Silkwood_.


Io no di sicuro.
Mi viene da pensare "Manco morto con una così".
Sulla Streep sono completamente d'accordo.
Ha qualcosa che non cattura. Non saprei dire cosa, però. Non sembra una etero, anche se lo è.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è sempre, ma chi se frega?
> A chi interessa piacere a tutti o tanti?
> E interessa che tanti facciano pensieri libidinosi su di noi?
> Anche no.
> *Interessa piacere a chi ci interessa.*


Credo a tutti.
Però se non si piace neanche a quello o quella io due domandine me le farei.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2019)

Ringrazio il cielo di avere ancora pochissimi capelli bianchi. Ogni tanto (ma veramente ogni tanto...) una tinta appena coprente, o dei bei riflessi più chiari e me la sfango 
Adoro anche il mio taglio corto, a dispetto del fatto che quando li ho fatti crescere ho ottenuto parecchi consensi: non sono niente male i miei capelli, sono di un bel  "mosso". Però io sto bene a lavarli OGNI SACROSANTO GIORNO  , sotto la doccia, shampoo, un po' di crema balsamo e via. Li asciugherò con il phon un paio di volte al mese se e' tanto. Coi capelli lunghi non lo potrei fare, mezz'ora di parrucco dopo la doccia ogni giorno non ce l'ho. Se capita una sera in cui non li lavo, allora si che mi sento a disagio.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io no di sicuro.
> Mi viene da pensare "Manco morto con una così".
> Sulla Streep sono completamente d'accordo.
> Ha qualcosa che non cattura. Non saprei dire cosa, però. Non sembra una etero, anche se lo è.


Al "non sembra una etero" non ero arrivata. Cosa ti trasmette questa sensazione?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non saprei dire cosa, però.


Facile. La differenza tra attrarre sessualmente e avere carisma. 
Siamo maschi. Il carisma freddo alla Streep non fa sesso, mette in competizione. Se me la devo immaginare a letto, me la vedo bene in contesti sadomaso. Dove spesso la componente visiva è disinnescata.
Fai la prova. Immaginala presa pesantemente a schiaffoni sul culo. Ma non visivamente: il respiro che si spezza, la pelle che si scalda, vedrai che se la contestualizzi al di fuori del visivo cambia il gioco.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Al "non sembra una etero" non ero arrivata. Cosa ti trasmette questa sensazione?


Beh, non per niente è un'icona gay, dopo l'interpretazione di "Il diavolo veste Prada".


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Facile. *La differenza tra attrarre sessualmente e avere carism*a.
> Siamo maschi. Il carisma freddo alla Streep non fa sesso, mette in competizione. Se me la devo immaginare a letto, me la vedo bene in contesti sadomaso. Dove spesso la componente visiva è disinnescata.
> Fai la prova. Immaginala presa pesantemente a schiaffoni sul culo. Ma non visivamente: il respiro che si spezza, la pelle che si scalda, vedrai che se la contestualizzi al di fuori del visivo cambia il gioco.


Sì, esatto, anch'io pensavo a qualcosa del genere, in ambito etero. Hai spiegato perfettamente.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, non per niente è un'icona gay, dopo l'interpretazione di "Il diavolo veste Prada".


Ti riferivi a quel film... pensavo la tua fosse una sensazione generale.


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2019)

Il mio parrucchiere quando mi  vede arrivare sospira e dice "Oggi mi ci voleva proprio una botta di autostima!". Sono come il cliente che entra nel solito bar e si siede al bancone. Il barista gli riempie il bicchiere ancor prima che lui apra bocca. 
Porto lo stesso taglio da quando ero una nana. Meno nana di ora, si intende.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti riferivi a quel film... pensavo la tua fosse una sensazione generale.


No, in generale. Arci ha spiegato bene.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Io ho avuto diversi parrucchieri nella mia vita.
Tra gli ultimi, uno classico, con i calendari di donne nude appese alle pareti, i giornaletti sconci sul tavolino. Potevi chiedergli qualsiasi pettinatura e lui ti rispondeva "Sì, sì, chiedetemi qualsiasi cosa, tanto faccio come cazzo mi pare".
Dopo un po' ho cambiato, perché il cazzo mi pare mi aveva stancato
Sono andato da un siciliano che mi parlava sempre della sua città natale, di politica, forse mi considerava  addentro più di quel che in realtà io fossi, chiacchierava, chiacchierava. Forse troppo, perché non è che mi facesse impazzire il risultato.
Sono finito da una parrucchiera corsa che mi ha rasato. Mi son visto e non sembravo uno dei Bug Mafia.
Li ho fatti ricrescere e alla fine sono approdato da una parrucchiera unisex, dove finalmente ho accesso al mondo del gossip femminile e sono informato di tutti i fatti del quartiere. Taglio più news tariffa unica.
Ho sperimentato negli anni tutte le acconciature possibili. Con quelli corti avevo troppo l'aria da bravo ragazzo. Li ho avuti lunghi. 
A spazzola. A banana. Ricci. Lisci. Lunghi dietro alla paninaro.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, in generale. Arci ha spiegato bene.


Non conosco la storia dell'attrice nello specifico, ma immagino abbia trovato un suo modo per farsi spazio nel mondo del cinema, visto che era una ventenne che veniva silurata ai provini perchè "troppo brutta".
Nei ricordi che ho di suoi film lei è sempre molto coperta, castigata. 
Normale che non arrivi come sex symbol, anche se ce ne sono di riconosciuti tali che non capisco.
Io non sapevo, e non lo so neppure ora, chi sia Jason Momoa, solo che ho iniziato a sentire girare questo nome da donne di diverse età che ne parlavano come fosse l'uomo più bello del mondo, e al solo nome sembrano elettrizzate. Così ho digitato il nome su google per curiosità... no comment


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo a tutti.
> Però se non si piace neanche a quello o quella io due domandine me le farei.


Se si rifiuta di mettersi in relazione è un problema di relazione, non di capelli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ringrazio il cielo di avere ancora pochissimi capelli bianchi. Ogni tanto (ma veramente ogni tanto...) una tinta appena coprente, o dei bei riflessi più chiari e me la sfango
> Adoro anche il mio taglio corto, a dispetto del fatto che quando li ho fatti crescere ho ottenuto parecchi consensi: non sono niente male i miei capelli, sono di un bel  "mosso". Però io sto bene a lavarli OGNI SACROSANTO GIORNO  , sotto la doccia, shampoo, un po' di crema balsamo e via. Li asciugherò con il phon un paio di volte al mese se e' tanto. Coi capelli lunghi non lo potrei fare, mezz'ora di parrucco dopo la doccia ogni giorno non ce l'ho. Se capita una sera in cui non li lavo, allora si che mi sento a disagio.


Tu sei chiara e farli biondi fa un altro effetto, anche ai capelli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, esatto, anch'io pensavo a qualcosa del genere, in ambito etero. Hai spiegato perfettamente.


Ha settant’anni eh e in proporzione ne ha sempre avuti venti più di te.
Ha evitato sempre accuratamente i ruoli sexy.


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia dell'attrice nello specifico, ma immagino abbia trovato un suo modo per farsi spazio nel mondo del cinema, visto che era una ventenne che veniva silurata ai provini perchè "troppo brutta".
> Nei ricordi che ho di suoi film lei è sempre molto coperta, castigata.
> Normale che non arrivi come sex symbol, anche se ce ne sono di riconosciuti tali che non capisco.
> Io non sapevo, e non lo so neppure ora, chi sia Jason Momoa, solo che ho iniziato a sentire girare questo nome da donne di diverse età che ne parlavano come fosse l'uomo più bello del mondo, e al solo nome sembrano elettrizzate. Così ho digitato il nome su google per curiosità... no comment


Aquaman. Io un Jason Momoa sul comodino lo vorrei


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha settant’anni eh e in proporzione ne ha sempre avuti venti più di te.
> Ha evitato sempre accuratamente i ruoli sexy.


Non lo è.
Non lo era neppure da giovane.
E' una professionista, ottima attrice, ma assolutamente non credibile come donna sensuale.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Aquaman. Io un Jason Momoa sul comodino lo vorrei


solo sul comodino però


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2019)

Meryl Streep è l'attrice più sexy del mondo 2022 - Mediamass
					

Meryl Streep, 73 anni, è stata nominata “l'attrice più sexy del mondo” dalla prestigiosa rivista “Glam'Mag”, nel suo numero di settembre 2022 di questa settimana. Per il secondo anno consecutivo, la nostra meravigliosa ragazza, famosa per i suoi ruoli in film come The Devil Wears Prada o Kramer...




					it.mediamass.net


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si rifiuta di mettersi in relazione è un problema di relazione, non di capelli.


Mi sono accorto di mia moglie un giorno che si è presentata con una pettinatura diversa e senza quell'aria da secchiona che aveva sempre avuto.
Ho visto un'altra donna, finalmente disponibile come tale, non una chiusa al mondo.
Se pensi che gli altri uomini ragionino diversamente, non conosci il mondo maschile.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Meryl Streep è l'attrice più sexy del mondo 2022 - Mediamass
> 
> 
> Meryl Streep, 73 anni, è stata nominata “l'attrice più sexy del mondo” dalla prestigiosa rivista “Glam'Mag”, nel suo numero di settembre 2022 di questa settimana. Per il secondo anno consecutivo, la nostra meravigliosa ragazza, famosa per i suoi ruoli in film come The Devil Wears Prada o Kramer...
> ...


Glam Mag è infatti una rivista femminile, al sondaggio hanno votato prevalentemente donne (per gli uomini più sexy ha vinto Ibrahimovic)
Ho un'idea come uomo molto diversa delle donne sexy.
Lei ha più l'aria da mistress, come ha detto Arci.
Momoa è sexyssimo, invece, almeno visto da uomo.
Ha più ormoni che barba.
Secondo me però il comodino te lo sfascia. 106 Kg. E' un gigante.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo è.
> Non lo era neppure da giovane.
> E' una professionista, ottima attrice, ma assolutamente non credibile come donna sensuale.


La sensualità si recita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia dell'attrice nello specifico, ma immagino abbia trovato un suo modo per farsi spazio nel mondo del cinema, visto che era una ventenne che veniva silurata ai provini perchè "troppo brutta".
> Nei ricordi che ho di suoi film lei è sempre molto coperta, castigata.
> Normale che non arrivi come sex symbol, anche se ce ne sono di riconosciuti tali che non capisco.
> Io non sapevo, e non lo so neppure ora, chi sia Jason Momoa, solo che ho iniziato a sentire girare questo nome da donne di diverse età che ne parlavano come fosse l'uomo più bello del mondo, e al solo nome sembrano elettrizzate. Così ho digitato il nome su google per curiosità... no comment


Inguardabile.
Ma ognuno ha una idea diversa di sensualità.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sensualità si recita.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque se mi parlate di una non bellissima, ma sexy il giusto, la Aniston (che tra l'altro somiglia  alla mia ex mutatasi in suora).


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Aquaman. Io un Jason Momoa sul comodino lo vorrei


Non l'ho visto. Ho aperto solo le immagini di google... non escludo che possa piacere a certe donne, però mi colpisce come pure le più tignose nell'esprimere un "mi fa sangue" vadano in brodo di giuggiole per quello che mi appare un poco un cavernicolo.
Un mix tra Sandokan versione palestrata e Arnold Schwarzenegger in Conan il barbaro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


>


Non dico nella vita, non sempre comunque. Ma nel cinema sì. Si recita la sensualità come la bontà, la cattiveria o la pazzia.
Basterebbe pensare a Rock Hudson che riusciva a essere un credibile uomo innamorato di una donna.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

Ma anche nella vita si usano tanti mezzi come appunto il taglio di capelli, gli abiti, le scarpe, il profumo, per le donne il trucco, e anche gli atteggiamenti si imparano e si applicano quelli adeguati al contesto culturale. Per cui nell’800 erano sensuali le donne con il modo di usare ventaglio e oggi con il modo di accavallare le gambe.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico nella vita, non sempre comunque. Ma nel cinema sì. Si recita la sensualità come la bontà, la cattiveria o la pazzia.
> Basterebbe pensare a Rock Hudson che riusciva a essere un credibile uomo innamorato di una donna.


Può essere che nei copioni non si sia mai trovata a dover interpretare quel ruolo. Ma non esce mai sensualità in lei, neppure nelle scene in un cui si approccia con uomini, sembra sempre un poco timida, pudica, una ragazzina che ride imbarazzata, rimane un passo indietro rispetto alla sensualità.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico nella vita, non sempre comunque. Ma nel cinema sì. Si recita la sensualità come la bontà, la cattiveria o la pazzia.
> Basterebbe pensare a Rock Hudson che riusciva a essere un credibile uomo innamorato di una donna.


Ogni attore ha i ruoli per i quali è adeguato, esattamente come ogni cantante ha la sua tessitura.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Può essere che nei copioni non si sia mai trovata a dover interpretare quel ruolo. Ma non esce mai sensualità in lei, neppure nelle scene in un cui si approccia con uomini, sembra sempre un poco timida, pudica, una ragazzina che ride imbarazzata, rimane un passo indietro rispetto alla sensualità.


Io l’ho trovata sensuale il giusto quando doveva.
Può essere che io veda sensualità diversa. Come quelle che apprezzano il cavernicolo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni attore ha i ruoli per i quali è adeguato, esattamente come ogni cantante ha la sua tessitura.


E quindi Hudson gay era adeguato a fare il seduttore?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quindi Hudson gay era adeguato a fare il seduttore?


Ossignur, te la vedi la Mannoia a cantare le canzoni di Beyoncè?
No, una è soprano, l'altra contralto.
Il loro repertorio è di conseguenza diverso.
Quando fa i casting  la Streep non verrà mai selezionata  per ruoli non adeguati al suo profilo professionale.
Ma te la immagini in Grease?
Pensa solo ai diversi profili degli attori del Buono, il Brutto e il Cattivo.
Assolutamente non intercambiabili.


----------



## Martes (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto di mia moglie un giorno che si è presentata con una pettinatura diversa e senza quell'aria da secchiona che aveva sempre avuto.
> Ho visto un'altra donna, finalmente disponibile come tale, non una chiusa al mondo.
> Se pensi che gli altri uomini ragionino diversamente, non conosci il mondo maschile.


Che tristezza che sia una pettinatura che ti fa accorgere di una persona.
Per mia fortuna (o per meglio dire selettività) conosco uomini ben diversi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto di mia moglie un giorno che si è presentata con una pettinatura diversa e senza quell'aria da secchiona che aveva sempre avuto.
> Ho visto un'altra donna, finalmente disponibile come tale, non una chiusa al mondo.
> Se pensi che gli altri uomini ragionino diversamente, non conosci il mondo maschile.


Quindi quando ha interpretato la sensualità secondo un modello che riconosci come tale


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ossignur, te la vedi la Mannoia a cantare le canzoni di Beyoncè?
> No, una è soprano, l'altra contralto.
> Il loro repertorio è di conseguenza diverso.
> Quando fa i casting  la Streep non verrà mai selezionata  per ruoli non adeguati al suo profilo professionale.
> ...


Veramente ha sorpreso in Mammamia! dove ha cantato e ballato. In quel film da ultrasessantenne ha anche recitato la confusione adolescenziale.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha sorpreso in Mammamia! dove ha cantato e ballato. In quel film da ultrasessantenne ha anche recitato la confusione adolescenziale.


Sssssssì, conosco bene il (cagata di, questo bisogna dirlo)  film, l'ho visto con mia figlia più volte in DVD.
La Streep ha iniziato con Broadway, ovvio che avesse le caratteristiche professionali per fare quella parte, la matura hippy su un'improbabile isola greca. Ma cosa c'entra con il discorso sensualità? Il suo è tutto tranne che un personaggio sensuale. E' più nostalgico.
Non male invece l'Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi quando ha interpretato la sensualità secondo un modello che riconosci come tale


Una secchiona è sensuale?
Chiedo.
Secondo me tu parametri gli uomini come se fossero donne.
Non riesci a comprendere che sono diversi.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una secchiona è sensuale?
> Chiedo.
> Secondo me tu parametri gli uomini come se fossero donne.
> Non riesci a comprendere che sono diversi.


Danny generalizzi forse troppo.. certo che una secchiona può essere sensuale

Mica occorre avere il buco del culo in vista all'universo mentre si esce dall'aula di esame, buttate fuori dal professore universitario, per essere sensuali

Essu

Questi sono immaginari che possono catturare Lino Banfi e Bombolo nei filmini anni 70


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio parrucchiere quando mi  vede arrivare sospira e dice "Oggi mi ci voleva proprio una botta di autostima!". Sono come il cliente che entra nel solito bar e si siede al bancone. Il barista gli riempie il bicchiere ancor prima che lui apra bocca.
> Porto lo stesso taglio da quando ero una nana. Meno nana di ora, si intende.


 ma scherzi? È la base. Io al mio bar preferito addestro i camerieri nuovi. Se non mi danno il solito non gli pago la colazione.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny generalizzi forse troppo.. certo che una secchiona può essere sensuale
> 
> Mica occorre avere il buco del culo in vista all'universo mentre si esce dall'aula di esame, buttate fuori dal professore universitario, per essere sensuali
> 
> ...


Mi sa che guardi troppi porno.
Non quelle secchione, non il genere Mia Khalifa. 
Comunque è bastato un leggerissimo cambio di look per diventare... attraente.
L'ha riconosciuto anche lei.
Il look di prima era di chi si voleva nascondere, celarsi alla vista degli uomini. Kefia a coprire il collo compresa.
Intenzionale.
Lei non voleva essere vista. Da nessuno. Ci riusciva benissimo.
Il più delle volte se una donna non viene notata è perché non lo vuole.
E mica bisogna essere Gloria Guida per risultare attraente.
A volte basta saperlo comunicare bene. 
Lo sguardo, per esempio, è fondamentale.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che guardi troppi porno.
> Non quelle secchione, non il genere Mia Khalifa.


Mah.. non lo so se guardo troppo porno, forse tiri conclusioni molto affrettate, hai una furia di catalogare estrema, laddove vedi discrepanza col tuo sentire

A me le donne che si impegnano fortemente nello studio sono sempre piaciute, e alcune le ho trovate sensuali eccome

Sarà perché io di voglia di studiare ne ho sempre avuta poca...


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non lo so se guardo troppo porno, forse tiri conclusioni molto affrettate, hai una furia di catalogare estrema, laddove vedi discrepanza col tuo sentire
> 
> A me le donne che si impegnano fortemente nello studio sono sempre piaciute, e alcune le ho trovate sensuali eccome
> 
> Sarà perché io di voglia di studiare ne ho sempre avuta poca...


Ma che c'entra con l'impegno nello studio?
Togli la definizionel look da secchiona che ti confonde le idee, immagina un'adolescente che non vuol essere vista, si veste informe, si pettina come se si fosse appena alzata, con gli occhialetti e le Superga e la kefia a coprire il collo e che se ne sta timida in disparte.
La noteresti tra altre?
No.
Perché lei per 1000 e passa sua ragioni non vuole essere notata da nessuno e lo comunica con il corpo.
Lo facciamo anche noi uomini: se vogliamo sparire ci rendiamo anonimi.
Sono atteggiamenti che sono palesi.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho trovata sensuale il giusto quando doveva.
> Può essere che io veda sensualità diversa. Come quelle che apprezzano il cavernicolo.


Si può essere, sono punti di vista. Ognuna di noi in fondo ha trovato sensuali uomini che magari non lo erano per altre.
Nel fuori dallo schermo queste differenze sono ancora più marcate.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny generalizzi forse troppo.. certo che una secchiona può essere sensuale
> 
> Mica occorre avere il buco del culo in vista all'universo mentre si esce dall'aula di esame, buttate fuori dal professore universitario, per essere sensuali
> 
> ...


Tempo fa scoprii una sezione di youporn (o un altro sito del genere, non so più quale) dedicato alle secchione, ricordo che hanno tutte gli occhiali, i capelli legati, e qualcuna più realistica ha persino l'aria un po' sfigata. Ma a parte l'immaginario porno, non credo che una che davvero appare come secchiona possa provocare grandi sbalzi ormonali negli uomini.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto di mia moglie un giorno che si è presentata con una pettinatura diversa e senza quell'aria da secchiona che aveva sempre avuto.
> Ho visto un'altra donna, finalmente disponibile come tale, non una chiusa al mondo.
> Se pensi che gli altri uomini ragionino diversamente, non conosci il mondo maschile.


Mi colpiscono i riferimenti che fai spesso a tua moglie. Si capisce che ti piace. Per te è un punto di riferimento anche per parlare di bellezza femminile, sensualità, ect.
Tu dirai: _bè se l'ho sposata vedi un po' te_... però non ho mai sentito esprimersi come fai tu della propria compagna (passato il primo quarto d'ora d'estasi intendo).


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tempo fa scoprii una sezione di youporn (o un altro sito del genere, non so più quale) dedicato alle secchione, ricordo che hanno tutte gli occhiali, i capelli legati, e qualcuna più realistica ha persino l'aria un po' sfigata. Ma a parte l'immaginario porno, non credo che una che davvero appare come secchiona possa provocare grandi sbalzi ormonali negli uomini.


A questo punto però va detto con onestà cosa PUÒ provocazione sbalzi ormonali in ciascuno di noi

Perché a dire no si fa presto, poi però va detto anche il si.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra con l'impegno nello studio?
> Togli la definizionel look da secchiona che ti confonde le idee, immagina un'adolescente che non vuol essere vista, si veste informe, si pettina come se si fosse appena alzata, con gli occhialetti e le Superga e la kefia a coprire il collo e che se ne sta timida in disparte.
> La noteresti tra altre?
> No.
> ...


Io credo sia impossibile rendersi anonimi, sentirsi anonimi è un altro discorso

E secondo me si sentono anonime anche un bel po' di donne che si mettono in mostra attraverso abbigliamento vario.

Anzi forse si sentono più anonime quelle di quelle con gli occhialetti e le Superga.

Ma andremmo ot


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi colpiscono i riferimenti che fai spesso a tua moglie. Si capisce che ti piace. Per te è un punto di riferimento anche per parlare di bellezza femminile, sensualità, ect.
> Tu dirai: _bè se l'ho sposata vedi un po' te_... però non ho mai sentito esprimersi come fai tu della propria compagna (passato il primo quarto d'ora d'estasi intendo).


Io parlo delle mie esperienze, e in questi decenni non è che ne abbia avute molte...
Mi apro, le condivido.
Non dare a questo un peso che non ha. 
Che mi sia piaciuta è ovvio.
Non è però il mio punto di riferimento della bellezza femminile.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A questo punto però va detto con onestà cosa PUÒ provocazione sbalzi ormonali in ciascuno di noi
> 
> Perché a dire no si fa presto, poi però va detto anche il si.


Skorpio, comincia tu.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, comincia tu.


Io comincio volentieri

Io non escludo nulla a priori, incontro la sensualità a livelli diversi da "come ti chiami, sei abruzzese, sei secchiona, sei mormona.

Per me una secchiona e una NON secchiona partono assolutamente allo stesso punto, se l'ottica è quella di trovarle "sensuali"


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io comincio volentieri
> 
> Io non escludo nulla a priori, incontro la sensualità a livelli diversi da "come ti chiami, sei abruzzese, sei secchiona, sei mormona.
> 
> Per me una secchiona e una NON secchiona partono assolutamente allo stesso punto, se l'ottica è quella di trovarle "sensuali"


Detta così pare che ti vadano bene tutte, circoscrivi il campo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sssssssì, conosco bene il (cagata di, questo bisogna dirlo)  film, l'ho visto con mia figlia più volte in DVD.
> La Streep ha iniziato con Broadway, ovvio che avesse le caratteristiche professionali per fare quella parte, la matura hippy su un'improbabile isola greca. Ma cosa c'entra con il discorso sensualità? Il suo è tutto tranne che un personaggio sensuale. E' più nostalgico.
> Non male invece View attachment 8372l'Amanda Seyfried.


Visto 10 volte. Lo adoro 
Il secondo meno bello proprio perché mancava lei


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Detta così pare che ti vadano bene tutte, circoscrivi il campo.


In partenza il campo è aperto, una secchiona una cafona e una spilungona hanno le stesse chanches di risultarmi attraenti

Ma la selezione arriva presto, ed è molto forte.

Io credo di essere particolarmente difficile


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io comincio volentieri
> 
> *Io non escludo nulla a priori*, incontro la sensualità a livelli diversi da "come ti chiami, sei abruzzese, sei secchiona, sei mormona.
> 
> Per me una secchiona e una NON secchiona partono assolutamente allo stesso punto, se l'ottica è quella di trovarle "sensuali"


EFfettivamente, non bisogna mai precludersi la possibilità di una scopata 
Ma sul serio, è difficile risponderti proprio perché non si esclude nulla a priori.
Ora potrei dirti che trovo sensuale un certo modo di "portare" la bellezza senza caricarla, in una sorta di (finta) inconsapevolezza del proprio potere seduttivo.
Perché è di una donna così che sono attratto in questo momento.
Ma domani potrei trovare attraente un troione classico con stivali e calze a rete. 
Credo che spesso avvenga il contrario: prima ti attrae una donna in particolare, e poi ne trai delle conclusioni.
Ma le donne che possono attrarti sono così diverse l'una dall'altra...


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Una donna che mi manda in crisi ormonale è una che sa scoprirsi e svelarsi lentamente, con sapienza studiata ma allo stesso tempo innata, regalandomi emozioni ogni volta che lo fa. Riservata con gli altri,  impudica con me. Decisa, passionale, anche gelosa, con una punta di infantilismo e sadismo pronta a emergere quando serve, capace di esternare i sentimenti e le pulsioni in maniera coinvolgente, ma allo stesso tempo capace di essere fedele e monogama. Allegra, imprevedibile, capace di rivoluzionarti la vita e i programmi con la sua vivacità, esibizionista quel che serve per alimentare un ego grande Il necessario, dolce e dura allo stesso tempo, una donna  che si pone alla pari, capace di fondersi con te, mai sul podio, ma allo stesso tempo bisognosa di attenzioni. 
Quando una donna mi arriva alla testa in questa maniera, basta, sono una pera cotta.
Non mi attraggono le intellettuali, quelle che si lamentano sempre, che ti giudicano, che ti vogliono cambiare, quelle che non si fidano degli uomini, quelle con gabbie troppo opprimenti, quelle dalla scopata facile, quelle che fanno le mamme anche con te, quelle sempre serie, quello che non sanno prendersi in giro, quelle... Va beh, un sacco, dai.
Da sempre.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> EFfettivamente, non bisogna mai precludersi la possibilità di una scopata
> Ma sul serio, è difficile risponderti proprio perché non si esclude nulla a priori.
> Ora potrei dirti che trovo sensuale un certo modo di "portare" la bellezza senza caricarla, in una sorta di (finta) inconsapevolezza del proprio potere seduttivo.
> Perché è di una donna così che sono attratto in questo momento.
> ...


Ammazza, anche per te sembra che una valga l'altra quando la da'. 
Ma ci sarà pure qualcosa anche a te che ti attrae più di tutto, un tratto comune...
O le scegli a caso.?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza, anche per te sembra che una valga l'altra quando la da'.
> Ma ci sarà pure qualcosa anche a te che ti attrae più di tutto, un tratto comune...
> O le scegli a caso.?


Se penso a me e agli uomini che ho avuto non hanno praticamente nulla in comune
Ognuno mi ha attratto per cose divrrse
Infatti a parte il senso dell’uomorismo e ironia  non so dire una cosa che mi attrae in un uomo , non riesco a trovare un particolare che se c’è mi fa scattare l’attrazione 
Quindi in linea generale potrei essere attratta da chiunque. In realtà avviene raramente


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se penso a me e agli uomini che ho avuto non hanno praticamente nulla in comune
> Ognuno mi ha attratto per cose divrrse
> Infatti a parte il senso dell’uomorismo e ironia  non so dire una cosa che mi attrae in un uomo , non riesco a trovare un particolare che se c’è mi fa scattare l’attrazione
> Quindi in linea generale potrei essere attratta da chiunque. In realtà avviene raramente


Senso dell'umorismo e ironia. 
L'hai detto. 
Si parte da lì per fare arrivare il resto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza, anche per te sembra che una valga l'altra quando la da'.
> Ma ci sarà pure qualcosa anche a te che ti attrae più di tutto, un tratto comune...
> O le scegli a caso.?


Perché ti do questa impressione?
Intendevo semplicemente dire che mi attrae una donna in particolare per motivi difficilmente razionalizzabili e soprattutto chi mi attrae oggi potrebbe non attrarmi domani, e chi mi attraeva ieri potrebbe non attrarmi oggi, e così via.
Per esempio, attraverso fasi in cui la biancheria intima sexy mi attira, altri in cui mi repelle perché la trovo falsa, stereotipata, ecc. E al di là di queste fasi, se conosco una donna che la indossa come si deve - cioè realizzando una certa fusione con gli accessori - può essere un valore aggiunto.
In realtà sono molto selettivo, ma non su criteri a priori. Forse la mia selettività è legata anche all'esperienza: ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che se l'attrazione non è forte sin dall'inizio, scopare diventa uno strazio


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se penso a me e agli uomini che ho avuto non hanno praticamente nulla in comune
> Ognuno mi ha attratto per cose divrrse
> Infatti a parte il senso dell’uomorismo e ironia  non so dire una cosa che mi attrae in un uomo , non riesco a trovare un particolare che se c’è mi fa scattare l’attrazione
> Quindi in linea generale potrei essere attratta da chiunque. In realtà avviene raramente


E' precisamente quello che intendevo dire, sostituendo solo "senso dell'umorismo e ironia" con "sensualità ed energia"


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma scherzi? È la base. Io al mio bar preferito addestro i camerieri nuovi. Se non mi danno il solito non gli pago la colazione.


No, non scherzo, era quello che intendevo. Dal mio parrucchiere funziona come al mio bar preferito. Il solito, da entrambi.
Anche se con i nuovi camerieri sono più buona di te


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perché ti do questa impressione?
> Intendevo semplicemente dire che mi attrae una donna in particolare per motivi difficilmente razionalizzabili e soprattutto chi mi attrae oggi potrebbe non attrarmi domani, e chi mi attraeva ieri potrebbe non attrarmi oggi, e così via.
> Per esempio, attraverso fasi in cui la biancheria intima sexy mi attira, altri in cui mi repelle perché la trovo falsa, stereotipata, ecc. E al di là di queste fasi, se conosco una donna che la indossa come si deve - cioè realizzando una certa fusione con gli accessori - può essere un valore aggiunto.
> In realtà sono molto selettivo, ma non su criteri a priori. Forse la mia selettività è legata anche all'esperienza: ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che se l'attrazione non è forte sin dall'inizio, scopare diventa uno strazio


Già nella chiosa hai fatto dei distinguo. 
Facciamo l'operazione inversa. 
Che cosa limita o annulla la tua attrazione?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' precisamente quello che intendevo dire, sostituendo solo "senso dell'umorismo e ironia" con "sensualità ed energia"


Ecco, qui va già meglio.
Cosa sono sensualità ed energia per te.
Definiscili attraverso i contrari. È più facile capirlo per me


----------



## Martes (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' come profetizzare che in futuro alle donne interesserà di più il pene che in erezione raggiunge al massimo gli 8 cm. Qualcuno potrà anche sperarci, io ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, qui va già meglio.
> Cosa sono sensualità ed energia per te.
> Definiscili attraverso i contrari. È più facile capirlo per me


Volendo proprio trovare delle costanti, mi spegne la chiusura, la grettezza, l'attaccamento alle cose materiali, la ristrettezza di vedute, la mancanza di ironia, il fanatismo politico aprioristico, la mancanza di entusiasmo, la scarsa comunicatività, la durezza del viso, la rarità dei sorrisi, la freddezza.
Mi accorgo che le prime cose che mi sono venute in mente attengono al carattere.
Se mi concentro sull'aspetto fisico, purtroppo (e dico purtroppo perché evidentemente ho introiettato un canone che fa abbastanza schifo politicamente) non mi attirano le donne in sovrappeso, abbronzate, con le gambe tozze, con i piedi grossi, con i capelli troppo corti. 
Ma non so se è una cosa del genere che mi chiedevi.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Volendo proprio trovare delle costanti, mi spegne la chiusura, la grettezza, l'attaccamento alle cose materiali, la ristrettezza di vedute, la mancanza di ironia, il fanatismo politico aprioristico, la mancanza di entusiasmo, la scarsa comunicatività, la durezza del viso, la rarità dei sorrisi, la freddezza.
> Mi accorgo che le prime cose che mi sono venute in mente attengono al carattere.
> Se mi concentro sull'aspetto fisico, purtroppo (e dico purtroppo perché evidentemente ho introiettato un canone che fa abbastanza schifo politicamente) non mi attirano le donne in sovrappeso, abbronzate, con le gambe tozze, con i piedi grossi, con i capelli troppo corti.
> Ma non so se è una cosa del genere che mi chiedevi.


Sì, lo è.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> EFfettivamente, non bisogna mai precludersi la possibilità di una scopata
> Ma sul serio, è difficile risponderti proprio perché non si esclude nulla a priori.
> Ora potrei dirti che trovo sensuale un certo modo di "portare" la bellezza senza caricarla, in una sorta di (finta) inconsapevolezza del proprio potere seduttivo.
> Perché è di una donna così che sono attratto in questo momento.
> ...


Beh io non parlavo tanto di scopata ma di persona attraente, sensuale

Essere secchiona , in partenza, non lo sento ostativo per una attrazione.

Ognuno è fatto a modo suo

È come la donna che ti dice che trova sensuale l'uomo in divisa

Ma è appunto divisa che le fa sensualità, mica il coglione che eventualmente la indossasse

Io non riesco a trovare sensuale una "divisa"

fatta di vestiti o fatta di carne curvosa.

Parlo di "sensualità" (attenzione) non di colpo d'occhio

È un po' come il discorso della topa pelosa o pelata

Conta la padrona di quella topa, al di là del colpo d'occhio, che a seconda dei gusti può essere più gradito per un verso o per quell'altro

Ma siamo su ben altri campi rispetto alla "sensualità"


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sssssssì, conosco bene il (cagata di, questo bisogna dirlo)  film, l'ho visto con mia figlia più volte in DVD.
> La Streep ha iniziato con Broadway, ovvio che avesse le caratteristiche professionali per fare quella parte, la matura hippy su un'improbabile isola greca. Ma cosa c'entra con il discorso sensualità? Il suo è tutto tranne che un personaggio sensuale. E' più nostalgico.
> Non male invece View attachment 8372l'Amanda Seyfried.


Lasciatelo dire in amicizia.
Di donne non ci capisci una minchia


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciatelo dire in amicizia.
> Di donne non ci capisci una minchia


Ma vaffanculo.
In amicizia eh.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2019)

... Comunque sì, di donne in generale capisco limitatamente, perché il mio sguardo è sempre stato rivolto alle donne che scelgo e che arrivo in alcuni casi ad amare. 
Non ha per me senso affannarsi a comprendere ogni aspetto della realtà femminile, perché richiederebbe uno sforzo importante fondamentalmente inutile.
Gli amici e i conoscenti si accettano per quel che sono, e accettare  ha un significato molto diverso dal conoscere. 
Non ho obiettivi sui grandi numeri, sono attratto fondamentalmente da un range molto limitato di donne. 
Preferisco rivolgere il mio sguardo a loro, di solito.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2019)

In 
effetti ci sono donne,,soprattutto di una certa età, considerate affascinanti piu dallo stesso genere che dagli uomini.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> evidentemente ho introiettato un canone che fa abbastanza schifo politicamente


 ma purtroppo de che?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... Comunque sì, di donne in generale capisco limitatamente, perché il mio sguardo è sempre stato rivolto alle donne che scelgo e che arrivo in alcuni casi ad amare.
> Non ha per me senso affannarsi a comprendere ogni aspetto della realtà femminile, perché richiederebbe uno sforzo importante fondamentalmente inutile.
> Gli amici e i conoscenti si accettano per quel che sono, e accettare  ha un significato molto diverso dal conoscere.
> Non ho obiettivi sui grandi numeri, sono attratto fondamentalmente da un range molto limitato di donne.
> Preferisco rivolgere il mio sguardo a loro, di solito.


Provaci comunque. É un buon allenamento e restituisce un feedback molto più realistico della tua capacità di seduzione del restare sull'aventino a fare quello che può scegliere quando poi alla fine la realtà è quella che comanda. E se non la conosci non la puoi gestire.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> In
> effetti ci sono donne,,soprattutto di una certa età, considerate affascinanti piu dallo stesso genere che dagli uomini.


----------



## feather (26 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia dell'attrice nello specifico, ma immagino abbia trovato un suo modo per farsi spazio nel mondo del cinema, visto che era una ventenne che veniva silurata ai provini perchè "troppo brutta".
> Nei ricordi che ho di suoi film lei è sempre molto coperta, castigata.
> Normale che non arrivi come sex symbol, anche se ce ne sono di riconosciuti tali che non capisco.
> Io non sapevo, e non lo so neppure ora, chi sia Jason Momoa, solo che ho iniziato a sentire girare questo nome da donne di diverse età che ne parlavano come fosse l'uomo più bello del mondo, e al solo nome sembrano elettrizzate. Così ho digitato il nome su google per curiosità... no comment


Ma perché è grande e grosso, e le donne sperano sempre sia tutto proporzionato


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma purtroppo de che?


Sai che qui esiste un movimento contro la grassofobia le cui punte più avanzate rivendicano persino il valore rivoluzionario dell'essere grasse/i?
Partecipai a un atelier in cui 4 attiviste obese cercavano di convincere le astanti altrettanto obese che il loro grasso era una forma di protesta contro i modelli estetici imposti.
Come se, al di là dei condizionamenti sociali (che comuque secondo me sono ineliminabili) non ci fossero anche considerazioni legate alla salute.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Provaci comunque. É un buon allenamento e restituisce un feedback molto più realistico della tua capacità di seduzione del restare sull'aventino a fare quello che può scegliere quando poi alla fine la realtà è quella che comanda. E se non la conosci non la puoi gestire.


In linea teorica hai ragione, e difatti a un figlio o una figlia darei lo stesso consiglio. 
Poi motivi di ordine pratico mi obbligano a essere comunque selettivo. 
Tempi e situazioni sono quello che sono.


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché è grande e grosso, e le donne sperano sempre sia tutto proporzionato


Più che altro ha un che di cavernicolo e ancestrale.

Dà l’idea di uno che ti prende e ti mette a quattro di spade senza troppi complimenti. 

Il che, in determinati momenti, ci sta eccome.
Fa niente se poi grugnisce.

Banalizzando.


----------



## ipazia (26 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro ha un che di cavernicolo e ancestrale.
> 
> Dà l’idea di uno che ti prende e ti mette a quattro di spade senza troppi complimenti.
> 
> ...


A me non piace ma, sempre banalizzando, mi fa venire idee completamente opposte...che ce lo vedrei proprio bene guinzagliato, mascherato e una codina che spunta


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non piace ma, sempre banalizzando, mi fa venire idee completamente opposte...che ce lo vedrei proprio bene guinzagliato, mascherato e una codina che spunta


Il mio immaginario è molto più grezzo


----------



## ipazia (26 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio immaginario è molto più grezzo


 

è grezzo pure il mio...è che i maschi cavernicolo style mi fan venire i più svariati metodi di addestramento


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Meryl Streep è l'attrice più sexy del mondo 2022 - Mediamass
> 
> 
> Meryl Streep, 73 anni, è stata nominata “l'attrice più sexy del mondo” dalla prestigiosa rivista “Glam'Mag”, nel suo numero di settembre 2022 di questa settimana. Per il secondo anno consecutivo, la nostra meravigliosa ragazza, famosa per i suoi ruoli in film come The Devil Wears Prada o Kramer...
> ...


mah


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sai che qui esiste un movimento contro la grassofobia le cui punte più avanzate rivendicano persino il valore rivoluzionario dell'essere grasse/i?
> Partecipai a un atelier in cui 4 attiviste obese cercavano di convincere le astanti altrettanto obese che il loro grasso era una forma di protesta contro i modelli estetici imposti.
> Come se, al di là dei condizionamenti sociali (che comuque secondo me sono ineliminabili) non ci fossero anche considerazioni legate alla salute.


sintomi della tanatologia di un pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... Comunque sì, di donne in generale capisco limitatamente, perché il mio sguardo è sempre stato rivolto alle donne che scelgo e che arrivo in alcuni casi ad amare.
> Non ha per me senso affannarsi a comprendere ogni aspetto della realtà femminile, perché richiederebbe uno sforzo importante fondamentalmente inutile.
> Gli amici e i conoscenti si accettano per quel che sono, e accettare  ha un significato molto diverso dal conoscere.
> Non ho obiettivi sui grandi numeri, sono attratto fondamentalmente da un range molto limitato di donne.
> Preferisco rivolgere il mio sguardo a loro, di solito.


Era riferito a negare sia il fascino della Streep, sia il significato di quel film.
Ma prendila come ti pare.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In linea teorica hai ragione, e difatti a un figlio o una figlia darei lo stesso consiglio.
> Poi motivi di ordine pratico mi obbligano a essere comunque selettivo.
> Tempi e situazioni sono quello che sono.


E allora Seleziona in base ai motivi di ordine pratico, accessibilità, possibilità di riuscita, assenza di possibilità di ritorni di fiamma e accolli. L'importante è che non selezioni in base ai criteri che usi di solito


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sai che qui esiste un movimento contro la grassofobia le cui punte più avanzate rivendicano persino il valore rivoluzionario dell'essere grasse/i?
> Partecipai a un atelier in cui 4 attiviste obese cercavano di convincere le astanti altrettanto obese che il loro grasso era una forma di protesta contro i modelli estetici imposti.
> Come se, al di là dei condizionamenti sociali (che comuque secondo me sono ineliminabili) non ci fossero anche considerazioni legate alla salute.


 leitmotiv del tuo modo di pensare. Cercare sempre di riportare un insuccesso individuale ad una carenza sociale. Non ti devi scopare un gruppo sociale, ti devi scopare un individuo. Non fallisci per colpa di un gruppo sociale, fallisci per colpa di un individuo. Continui a pensare alle persone come parte un sistema aggregato. Guarda che le persone che in ambito sentimentale o sessuale cercano di uniformarsi ad uno standard invece che alle loro voglie o convinzioni sono la mondezza. In qualunque ambito. Non esiste niente di individuale Come cercare qualcuno a cui infilare la lingua in bocca. Questo mi faceva ridere.
Chiederti se i propri gusti interni di attrazione siano o no politicamente corretti perché in giro c'è gente che potrebbe criticare i tuoi gusti è una tale contraddizione in termini proprio nel senso di funzionamento di base della vita, e non riesco nemmeno a leggerlo come uno specchio delle tue insicurezze, lo leggo proprio come una presa per il culo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> leitmotiv del tuo modo di pensare. Cercare sempre di riportare un insuccesso individuale ad una carenza sociale. Non ti devi scopare un gruppo sociale, ti devi scopare un individuo. Non fallisci per colpa di un gruppo sociale, fallisci per colpa di un individuo. Continui a pensare alle persone come parte un sistema aggregato. Guarda che le persone che in ambito sentimentale o sessuale cercano di uniformarsi ad uno standard invece che alle loro voglie o convinzioni sono la mondezza. In qualunque ambito. Non esiste niente di individuale Come cercare qualcuno a cui infilare la lingua in bocca. Questo mi faceva ridere.
> Chiederti se i propri gusti interni di attrazione siano o no politicamente corretti perché in giro c'è gente che potrebbe criticare i tuoi gusti è una tale contraddizione in termini proprio nel senso di funzionamento di base della vita, e non riesco nemmeno a leggerlo come uno specchio delle tue insicurezze, lo leggo proprio come una presa per il culo.


Ma intanto per non esistono voglie e convinzioni individuali. E' un'illusione anche molto ingenua quella che porta a pensare di poter essere indipendenti, autonomi, autentici e cazzate varie.
Persino il nostro desiderio è frutto di una serie infinita di condizionamenti che vengono dall'esterno.
Io potrei arrivare a dire che l'interno manco esiste, se concepito come luogo dell'autenticità individuale.
Questo per dire che mi fa sorridere questa presunzione di non-uniformità al gruppo.
E quando ho scritto che "putroppo" i miei gusti mi portano a non essere attirato dalle donne grasse, facevo dell'ironia proprio perché so bene che sul mio desiderio non ho modo di intervenire. Non mi piacciono punto. 
Questo non mi impedisce però di rendermi conto che questo mio desiderio è l'effetto ultimo di una serie di condizionamenti sociali. E poiché di questa società a me non piace praticamente nulla, mi permetto di fare un po' di ironia su questa mia contraddizione.
E non c'entra nulla l'essere autentici o adeguarsi al gruppo.
Al gruppo ti adegui - per contrasto o per adesione - qualunque cosa tu faccia. 
E uno dei criteri per giudicare lo spessore di una persona, per me, è il grado di consapevolezza dell'insuperabilità del carattere sociale dell'individuo.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma intanto per non esistono voglie e convinzioni individuali. E' un'illusione anche molto ingenua quella che porta a pensare di poter essere indipendenti, autonomi, autentici e cazzate varie.
> Persino il nostro desiderio è frutto di una serie infinita di condizionamenti che vengono dall'esterno.
> Io potrei arrivare a dire che l'interno manco esiste, se concepito come luogo dell'autenticità individuale.
> Questo per dire che mi fa sorridere questa presunzione di non-uniformità al gruppo.
> ...



L'attrazione estetica è quasi sempre basata sulle proporzioni di Fibonacci.
La sezione aurea determina anche il perché i capelli lunghi in una donna, da dietro, piacciono di più.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché è grande e grosso, e le donne sperano sempre sia tutto proporzionato


Dici? Non lo so. Senza perdermi in ricerche logiche o meno logiche del perchè possa piacere o meno... è stata una risposta "a pelle". Ho visto qualche foto e la reazione non è stata "hah! ehm! zorb!" in parole povere zero emozioni.
Senza sapere quanto fosse alto o meno, il peso, neppure l'età. In seguito sono andata a sbirciare l'età e devo dire che 40 anni non se li porta per niente male (anche se non sai una immagine di google a quando risale). Poi a fantasia si va dove si vuole.
Però mi riusciva sui 14 anni, di trasalire per la foto del bonaccio di turno (che poi erano ragazzetti non privi di difetti, quelli che li vedo oggi e ci vedo bambini... matusalemme) ora no. Non so descriverlo perchè è più complesso. 
Mi stupisce, ne in negativo ne in positivo, mi stupisce e basta, cogliere che più o meno mie coetanee si esaltano per una cosa che è solo carne, specie quando è lontana, non senti niente, ne odori, ne sensazioni... bho... Forse altre donne conservano qualcosa di più "giovane" che io ho perso.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'attrazione estetica è quasi sempre basata sulle proporzioni di Fibonacci.
> La sezione aurea determina anche il perché i capelli lunghi in una donna, da dietro, piacciono di più.


La sezione aurea 
La dimostrazione dell’esistenza del legame tra umano è divino


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma intanto per non esistono voglie e convinzioni individuali. E' un'illusione anche molto ingenua quella che porta a pensare di poter essere indipendenti, autonomi, autentici e cazzate varie.
> Persino il nostro desiderio è frutto di una serie infinita di condizionamenti che vengono dall'esterno.
> Io potrei arrivare a dire che l'interno manco esiste, se concepito come luogo dell'autenticità individuale.
> Questo per dire che mi fa sorridere questa presunzione di non-uniformità al gruppo.
> ...


Non potrei essere più in disaccordo, ma proprio sull'impostazione. La società è piramidale. l'autenticità di chi sta in cima alla Piramide diventa il condizionamento di chi sta alla base, il motivo per cui uno accumula soldi e potere per tutta una vita sta esattamente per poter proteggere la propria unicità e anzi, farne Lo standard per gli altri. Io sono tanto più autentico, quanta più gente scimmiotta il mio essere me. É esattamente questo che vuol dire essere meglio degli altri. O essere come gli altri. O peggio degli altri , ovviamente.
Poi la persona, esattamente come qualunque altro animale, reagisce condizionando se stesso in base all'ambiente circostante, Ma che vuol dire? La nostra vita non è necessariamente fatta solo di persone. Spesso e volentieri, purtroppo, è fatta di cose. i condizionamenti sociali sono soltanto una parte, nemmeno troppo rilevante, di quello che mi rende me stesso.
Non è che devi per forza presentare la tua coperta di linus, cioè il mainstream, come qualcosa di inevitabile. La tua Secondo me è solo pigrizia, perché difendere la propria unicità quando non conti un cazzo è particolarmente faticoso, ma non è impossibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia dell'attrice nello specifico, ma immagino abbia trovato un suo modo per farsi spazio nel mondo del cinema, visto che era una ventenne che veniva silurata ai provini perchè "troppo brutta".
> Nei ricordi che ho di suoi film lei è sempre molto coperta, castigata.
> Normale che non arrivi come sex symbol, anche se ce ne sono di riconosciuti tali che non capisco.
> Io non sapevo, e non lo so neppure ora, chi sia Jason Momoa, solo che ho iniziato a sentire girare questo nome da donne di diverse età che ne parlavano come fosse l'uomo più bello del mondo, e al solo nome sembrano elettrizzate. Così ho digitato il nome su google per curiosità... no comment


beh un bell'esemplare di maschio umano


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh un bell'esemplare di maschio umano


Umano...insomma


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Umano...insomma


manzo?


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non potrei essere più in disaccordo, ma proprio sull'impostazione. La società è piramidale. l'autenticità di chi sta in cima alla Piramide diventa il condizionamento di chi sta alla base, il motivo per cui uno accumula soldi e potere per tutta una vita sta esattamente per poter proteggere la propria unicità e anzi, farne Lo standard per gli altri. Io sono tanto più autentico, quanta più gente scimmiotta il mio essere me. É esattamente questo che vuol dire essere meglio degli altri. O essere come gli altri. O peggio degli altri , ovviamente.
> Poi la persona, esattamente come qualunque altro animale, reagisce condizionando se stesso in base all'ambiente circostante, Ma che vuol dire? La nostra vita non è necessariamente fatta solo di persone. Spesso e volentieri, purtroppo, è fatta di cose. i condizionamenti sociali sono soltanto una parte, nemmeno troppo rilevante, di quello che mi rende me stesso.
> Non è che devi per forza presentare la tua coperta di linus, cioè il mainstream, come qualcosa di inevitabile. La tua Secondo me è solo pigrizia, perché difendere la propria unicità quando non conti un cazzo è particolarmente faticoso, ma non è impossibile.


Tu la mia impostazione non l'hai manco presa in conto, da buon egocentrico hai semplicemente spostato il mio discorso su un altro piano, il tuo.
In realtà stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa con due discorsi diversi: io credo precisamente che non ha senso cercare di essere se stessi, a meno che non lo si intenda come fai tu, come un esercizio di potere, di influenza, di dominio.
E l'ultima frase dimostra che non hai capito nulla: sono quanto di più lontano esista dal maistream. E proprio questo sto dicendo: pur non aderendo alle mode dominanti, non mi illudo di fare qualcosa di radicalmente diverso. Semplicemente, invece che a un gruppo largo, aderisco ai valori di una nicchia. E non cambia nulla.
Certo, invece di aderire si può dettare. E grazie al cazzo. Ma in quanti sono all'altezza di farlo? in quanti si illudono invece di esserne all'altezza?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tu la mia impostazione non l'hai manco presa in conto, da buon egocentrico hai semplicemente spostato il mio discorso su un altro piano, il tuo.
> In realtà stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa con due discorsi diversi: io credo precisamente che non ha senso cercare di essere se stessi, a meno che non lo si intenda come fai tu, come un esercizio di potere, di influenza, di dominio.
> E l'ultima frase dimostra che non hai capito nulla: sono quanto di più lontano esista dal maistream. E proprio questo sto dicendo: pur non aderendo alle mode dominanti, non mi illudo di fare qualcosa di radicalmente diverso. Semplicemente, invece che a un gruppo largo, aderisco ai valori di una nicchia. E non cambia nulla.
> Certo, invece di aderire si può dettare. E grazie al cazzo. Ma in quanti sono all'altezza di farlo? in quanti si illudono invece di esserne all'altezza?


Certo che cambia. Aderire ai valori di una nicchia rende più facile dettare. I valori di una nicchia rispetto ai valori del mainstream sono più facili da cucirsi addosso. E ti danno un maggior margine di manovra, proprio in quella ricerca dell'autenticità che ti preoccupi di sconfessare. Parlando in termini informatici, non è che per essere autentico devi inventarti ogni volta un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione, basta assemblare i codici in modo originale.
E per spiegare il mio punto di vista su quello che hai detto tu, in parecchi sono in grado di scrivere un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione (cioè comunicazione). Ma paradossalmente l'attestazione di unicità e originalità viene da quanta gente si riesce a strappare al mainstream per generare una nuova nicchia tutta tua. Quello è l'esercizio di potere e di dominio. Tantissima gente, tra quelli che sono comunque in grado di scrivere un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione, si accontentano di strappare gente ad altre nicchie per creare la nostra vecchia. Un po' come si fa per pompare il traffico dei forum rubando gente da altri forum. Altri linguaggi di comunicazione rimangono chiusi nel circolino di 4 utilizzatori.

E comunque.

Io sono pure egoriferito, ma nel momento in cui contesto_ in nuce_ il tuo punto di vista è abbastanza complicato che lo sposi. Semplicemente non sono d'accordo con te. Inoltre trovo piuttosto ipocrita, a meno che uno non sia un deficiente completo, ragionare sul fatto che qualunque cosa facciamo tanto è stata già scritta. Il kismet è una stronzata. Anche in chiave sociologica. Soprattutto sul sesso e sentimenti. Se ti piace una perché sei influenzato dal canone di moda dominante, quando in diverse condizioni non ti sarebbe piaciuta, ti serve uno psichiatra, non un sociologo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> manzo?


Ho dentro lo studio uno che di viso è praticamente identico. Bellissimo ragazzo, olivastro occhi verde bottiglia. Peccato sia secco come un chiodo. Acchiappa uguale però  
Fidanzato è fedele, stiamo lavorando per traviarlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho dentro lo studio uno che di viso è praticamente identico. Bellissimo ragazzo, olivastro occhi verde bottiglia. Peccato sia secco come un chiodo. Acchiappa uguale però
> Fidanzato è fedele, stiamo lavorando per traviarlo.


se è come lo descrivi non ha bisogno di aiuto quando avrà voglia, troverà subito una degustatrice di manzo


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che cambia. Aderire ai valori di una nicchia rende più facile dettare. I valori di una nicchia rispetto ai valori del mainstream sono più facili da cucirsi addosso. E ti danno un maggior margine di manovra, proprio in quella ricerca dell'autenticità che ti preoccupi di sconfessare. Parlando in termini informatici, non è che per essere autentico devi inventarti ogni volta un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione, basta assemblare i codici in modo originale.
> E per spiegare il mio punto di vista su quello che hai detto tu, in parecchi sono in grado di scrivere un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione (cioè comunicazione). Ma paradossalmente l'attestazione di unicità e originalità viene da quanta gente si riesce a strappare al mainstream per generare una nuova nicchia tutta tua. Quello è l'esercizio di potere e di dominio. Tantissima gente, tra quelli che sono comunque in grado di scrivere un nuovo linguaggio di programmazione, si accontentano di strappare gente ad altre nicchie per creare la nostra vecchia. Un po' come si fa per pompare il traffico dei forum rubando gente da altri forum. Altri linguaggi di comunicazione rimangono chiusi nel circolino di 4 utilizzatori.
> 
> E comunque.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda la nicchia, trovo convincente la metafora informatica. E non lo trovo in contraddizione con quanto dicevo : il solo modo di sfuggire alla legge dell'identificazione sociale è dettare legge.
Poi, non ho mai detto che tutta la realtà è predeterminata - anche se, in un senso più profondo, ne sono convinto, perché la catena causa effetto non è mai interrotta e noi facciamo parte di questa catena, ma è un discorso che si situa su un piano diverso rispetto a quello su cui stiamo ragionando. Comunque, certo che non è tutto già scritto, e certo che non è che una mi piace perché corrisponde ai canoni vigenti. 
Dicevo un'altra cosa: che anche se io percepisco che il mio disinteresse per le donne in sovrappeso è mio e corrisponde al mio sentire, so bene che in realtà in questo mio sentire agisce la mia interiorizzazione di un canone.
Non vedo come si possa non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordandoci che siamo in happy hour, facciamo un elenco di tutto ciò che secondo voi non è maschio o non è femmina.
> Caccia agli stereotipi, con un briciolo di umorismo, però. Non siate pesanti, almeno, intendo.
> Arci ha indicato in Amelie un film non da maschi, per esempio.
> Ok. Ci sta, anche se io mi sono divertito molto a vederlo e non mi ero posto il problema.  "Speed for need" magari lo è di più, come "Fast & Furious", pellicole che difficilmente diventeranno tema di conversazione con una donna.
> ...


Non è femmina pensare di un'altra femmina che è piena di uomini perché ha il macchinone

Non è maschio pensare che un maschio è pieno di donne perché da via il cazzo a tutte


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è femmina pensare di un'altra femmina che è piena di uomini perché ha il macchinone
> 
> Non è maschio pensare che un maschio è pieno di donne perché da via il cazzo a tutte


Questo è da meditare per capire la nostra idea di uomini e donne.
Però il trentenne che sta con la Pur gradevole Lory del Santo non lo immagino innamoratissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la nicchia, trovo convincente la metafora informatica. E non lo trovo in contraddizione con quanto dicevo : il solo modo di sfuggire alla legge dell'identificazione sociale è dettare legge.
> Poi, non ho mai detto che tutta la realtà è predeterminata - anche se, in un senso più profondo, ne sono convinto, perché la catena causa effetto non è mai interrotta e noi facciamo parte di questa catena, ma è un discorso che si situa su un piano diverso rispetto a quello su cui stiamo ragionando. Comunque, certo che non è tutto già scritto, e certo che non è che una mi piace perché corrisponde ai canoni vigenti.
> Dicevo un'altra cosa: che anche se io percepisco che il mio disinteresse per le donne in sovrappeso è mio e corrisponde al mio sentire, so bene che in realtà in questo mio sentire agisce la mia interiorizzazione di un canone.
> Non vedo come si possa non essere d'accordo.


Se interiorizzi un canone lo fai tuo. che è cosa ben diversa all'adesione ad un canone per conformità sociale cioè per essere accettato dal gruppo che utilizza quel _κανών_ per misurare le cose.
Tutta sta pippa sul _mio sentire, _non è nient'altro che un modo comune di intendersi di un certo tipo di femmine, un altro canone per l'appunto. Tanto per tornare al titolo del thread. Un maschio non si preoccupa del fatto che una donna possa corrispondere ad un canone comunemente accettato se ha voglia di scoparsi una femmina. A meno che lo scopo della seduzione non sia lo sfoggio successivo, ma quella è tutta un'altra partita che si gioca in situazioni strettamente dipendenti dal contesto. Viceversa la ricerca dell'approvazione di gruppo per la scopata è una cosa tipica femminile. Soprattutto se non si tratta di femmine propriamente attraenti, per aspetto o per carisma.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è come lo descrivi non ha bisogno di aiuto quando avrà voglia, troverà subito una degustatrice di manzo


Ma no figurati è fidanzatissimo e fedele. oltretutto è giovane, a quell'età è giusto crederci. L'importante è che io lo aiuti a guardarsi dentro. Poi a guardare fuori si fa sempre in tempo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no figurati è fidanzatissimo e fedele. oltretutto è giovane, a quell'età è giusto crederci. L'importante è che io lo aiuti a guardarsi dentro. Poi a guardare fuori si fa sempre in tempo.


Ma ti preoccupi di queste cose per i tuoi collaboratori?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ti preoccupi di queste cose per i tuoi collaboratori?


Certo. Sempre.


----------



## Martes (4 Novembre 2019)

È da maschi voler dimostrare di essere meccanici provetti anche quando ciò non è attinente alla realtà (affermazione basata su esperienza diretta)


----------



## Martes (4 Novembre 2019)

...ed è da femmine chiedere a qualcuno "per favore, se puoi" di fare una cosa... e poi pretendere che venga fatta per filo e per segno come l'ha in testa lei...
(Altra esperienza diretta: giornata così )


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> È da maschi voler dimostrare di essere meccanici provetti anche quando ciò non è attinente alla realtà (affermazione basata su esperienza diretta)


ok, sono femmina


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> È da maschi voler dimostrare di essere meccanici provetti anche quando ciò non è attinente alla realtà (affermazione basata su esperienza diretta)


io sono maschio e non ci ho mai neanche provato a fingermi meccanico 


Martes ha detto:


> ...ed è da femmine chiedere a qualcuno "per favore, se puoi" di fare una cosa... e poi pretendere che venga fatta per filo e per segno come l'ha in testa lei...
> (Altra esperienza diretta: giornata così )


questo confermo. Quando la mia ex mi chiedeva di comprare qualcosa, per me era come passare un esame. A volte avevo l'impressione che lo facesse a posta, che ci prendesse gusto nel darmi indicazioni iperdettagliate difficilisse da seguire


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quando la mia ex mi chiedeva di comprare qualcosa, per me era come passare un esame. A volte avevo l'impressione che lo facesse a posta, che ci prendesse gusto nel darmi indicazioni iperdettagliate difficilisse da seguire


A me invece spesso manco lo chiede, si aspetta che la anticipi, devo anticipare la sua domanda e, ovviamente, fare esattamente come lei vorrebbe. Se lei deve chiedermelo allora ho già sbagliato e sono stronzo.
Una volta mi faceva incazzare, adesso mi fa quasi ridere.


----------



## Martes (11 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> A me invece spesso manco lo chiede, si aspetta che la anticipi, devo anticipare la sua domanda e, ovviamente, fare esattamente come lei vorrebbe. Se lei deve chiedermelo allora ho già sbagliato e sono stronzo.
> Una volta mi faceva incazzare, adesso mi fa quasi ridere.


In effetti un'altra frase generalmente da femmine è "ci deve arrivare da solo": pur essendo femmina ci ho sbattuto il muso varie volte anch'io!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> In effetti un'altra frase generalmente da femmine è "ci deve arrivare da solo": pur essendo femmina ci ho sbattuto il muso varie volte anch'io!


Girano diverse immagini su fb con i colori secondo le donne e i colori secondo gli uomini (penso escludendo stilisti e pittori) dove per le donne vi sono infinite sfumature definite e per gli uomini giusto i primari e secondari.
Questo perché le donne notano e danno importanza ai particolari.
Se faccio la spesa sempre io donna e sono 10 o 20 anni che compro solo un tipo di mele, tipo che ho denominato centinaia di volte, e chiedo di prendere le mele, mi aspetto che tu sappia quali mele voglio. Ma è normale che il tu uomo non abbia mai guardato davvero le mele né ascoltato la denominazione.
Presupporre è sempre un errore.
Del resto è anche più facile che una figlia abbia cominciato a fare la spesa per conto della madre da giovanissima e abbia avuto un addestramento a scegliere le varie tipologie, mente il figlio maschio veniva lasciato tranquillamente a giocare.
Ma esiste anche un proverbio che ricorda che si vuole qualcosa bisogna occuparsene personalmente.
Mi è capitato di aiutare uomini al supermercato disorientati di fronte allo scaffale del riso, ad esempio.


----------



## patroclo (11 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girano diverse immagini su fb con i colori secondo le donne e i colori secondo gli uomini (penso escludendo stilisti e pittori) dove per le donne vi sono infinite sfumature definite e per gli uomini giusto i primari e secondari.
> Questo perché le donne notano e danno importanza ai particolari.
> Se faccio la spesa sempre io donna e sono 10 o 20 anni che compro solo un tipo di mele, tipo che ho denominato centinaia di volte, e chiedo di prendere le mele, mi aspetto che tu sappia quali mele voglio. Ma è normale che il tu uomo non abbia mai guardato davvero le mele né ascoltato la denominazione.
> Presupporre è sempre un errore.
> ...


Dal tuo commento ho scoperto di avere una forte componente femminile. 
Ma poi se uno ti manda a comprare il riso bisogna anche capire cosa vuoi farci: un risotto? un'insalata di riso? una minestra? un contorno ad un piatto indiano?
.....le cose cambiano


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Dal tuo commento ho scoperto di avere una forte componente femminile.
> Ma poi se uno ti manda a comprare il riso bisogna anche capire cosa vuoi farci: un risotto? un'insalata di riso? una minestra? un contorno ad un piatto indiano?
> .....le cose cambiano


Infatti i tipi disorientati avevano avuto l’indicazione “per il risotto”, si domandavano perché mai ci potesse essere del riso inadatto.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

Pisciare seduti è unisex, quantomeno in casa mia ove siamo in 5 maschi ed i bagni li pulisco io.
E pure gli ospiti, c'è tanto di cartello.


----------



## Vera (10 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pisciare seduti è unisex, quantomeno in casa mia ove siamo in 5 maschi ed i bagni li pulisco io.
> E pure gli ospiti, c'è tanto di cartello.


Gli ospiti maschi devono sedersi?


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Gli ospiti maschi devono sedersi?


Te sei della filosofia del mai mettere limiti alla provvidenza, soprattutto se gira al contrario


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Gli ospiti maschi devono sedersi?


Maschi e femmine.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te sei della filosofia del mai mettere limiti alla provvidenza, soprattutto se gira al contrario


Pisciare seduti rilassa...molto piu che in piedi...


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Maschi e femmine.


Insieme.
Appero'.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pisciare seduti rilassa...molto piu che in piedi...


e si centra il buco


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si centra il buco


Esatto Gine....noi pulitori di cessi sappiamo quando sia importante centrare il buco al primo colpo...


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto Gine....noi pulitori di cessi sappiamo quando sia importante centrare il buco al primo colpo...


E lo fai per senso di dovere, per correttezza, per piacere o per necessità ?
Intendo pulire i cessi .
I miei complimenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto Gine....noi pulitori di cessi sappiamo quando sia importante centrare il buco al primo colpo...


  non solo per il pulitore, ma anche per il malcapitato che si siede dopo il pisciafuori.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto Gine....noi pulitori di cessi sappiamo quando sia importante centrare il buco al primo colpo...


Ai miei ospiti dico di farla direttamente in doccia. 
O nel lavandino.
Comunque la cosa più bella è farla all'aperto nei boschi e giocare al pompiere.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E lo fai per senso di dovere, per correttezza, per piacere o per necessità ?
> Intendo pulire i cessi .
> I miei complimenti.


Lo faccio perché mi piace vivere in una casa pulita e sono contrario a comprare aiuti esterni fino a che ce la possiamo fare da soli.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ai miei ospiti dico di farla direttamente in doccia.
> O nel lavandino.
> Comunque la cosa più bella è farla all'aperto nei boschi e giocare al pompiere.


Fossi tuo ospite, a me nemmeno dovresti dirlo....direttamente nel vaso del ficus te la farei.....


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fossi tuo ospite, a me nemmeno dovresti dirlo....direttamente nel vaso del ficus te la farei.....


Non ho ficus, ma il mio vicino di sotto ha un cipresso molto alto e io un balcone molto grande.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ai miei ospiti dico di farla direttamente in doccia.
> O nel lavandino.
> Comunque la cosa più bella è farla all'aperto nei boschi e giocare al pompiere.


marchi il territorio


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fossi tuo ospite, a me nemmeno dovresti dirlo....direttamente nel vaso del ficus te la farei.....


dici che il ficus che mi è morto improvvisamente sul pianerottolo ci hanno pisciato dentro?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ai miei ospiti dico di farla direttamente in doccia.
> O nel lavandino.
> Comunque la cosa più bella è farla all'aperto nei boschi e giocare al pompiere.


Ecco nei boschi d'inverno con la neve ve lo invidio, ma anche le gare che potete fare mirare senza gelarvi le chiappe


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2019)

La pipì si fa nel lavandino, come fai seduto?


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Maschi e femmine.


Io non lo posso vedere l'uomo che la fa seduto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non lo posso vedere l'uomo che la fa seduto


Usualmente non si vede.


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usualmente non si vede.


Ho detto IO, mica Brunetta ed il resto del mondo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto IO, mica Brunetta ed il resto del mondo


Normalmente si la pipì in privato e come viene fatta è irrilevante.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non lo posso vedere l'uomo che la fa seduto


E non guardarlo, mica sei obbligata, sai?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente si la pipì in privato e come viene fatta è irrilevante.


Io ho visto tante persone, uomini e donne, fare pipì, nella mia vita.
Non necessariamente nudiste, spesso solo amici.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non lo posso vedere l'uomo che la fa seduto


Io ho visto anche donne farla in piedi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho visto tante persone, uomini e donne, fare pipì, nella mia vita.
> Non necessariamente nudiste, spesso solo amici.


Anch’io. Le ho trovate persone volgari. Poi non è che mi scandalizzo


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente si la pipì in privato e come viene fatta è irrilevante.





Pincopallino ha detto:


> E non guardarlo, mica sei obbligata, sai?


Era un mio semplice pensiero. Non si può più pensare da ste parti?
Il mio ex, per esempio, la faceva seduto. Spesso quando ero in bagno a fare le mie cose,  lui entrava e faceva pipì.


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho visto anche donne farla in piedi.


Immagino nude


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Immagino nude


Sì.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Era un mio semplice pensiero. Non si può più pensare da ste parti?
> Il mio ex, per esempio, la faceva seduto. Spesso quando ero in bagno a fare le mie cose,  lui entrava e faceva pipì.


A casa mia sempre porte aperte.
A volte siamo in bagno in 3. 
Anche mia figlia fa tutto in bagno con le amiche più strette (e anche loro, a dire il vero).
Fare la pipì seduti non fa benissimo agli uomini, anche se evita contaminazioni dell'ambiente circostante.
Ricordo anni fa, in vacanza con amici, un' amica ci chiese se dava fastidio che facesse pipì con la porta aperta, così noi potevamo parlare con lei mentre eravamo a tavola. "No, tranquilla, fai pure".


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A casa mia sempre porte aperte.
> A volte siamo in bagno in 3.
> Anche mia figlia fa tutto in bagno con le amiche più strette (e anche loro, a dire il vero).
> Fare la pipì seduti non fa benissimo agli uomini, anche se evita contaminazioni dell'ambiente circostante.
> Ricordo anni fa, in vacanza con amici, un' amica ci chiese se dava fastidio che facesse pipì con la porta aperta, così noi potevamo parlare con lei mentre eravamo a tavola. "No, tranquilla, fai pure".


Per fortuna non ho il problema del bagno, a casa mia. Se ne avessi solo uno sarei davvero costretta a farla in giardino, con i tre cagnetti


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A casa mia sempre porte aperte.
> A volte siamo in bagno in 3.
> Anche mia figlia fa tutto in bagno con le amiche più strette (e anche loro, a dire il vero).
> Fare la pipì seduti non fa benissimo agli uomini, anche se evita contaminazioni dell'ambiente circostante.
> Ricordo anni fa, in vacanza con amici, un' amica ci chiese se dava fastidio che facesse pipì con la porta aperta, così noi potevamo parlare con lei mentre eravamo a tavola. "No, tranquilla, fai pure".


In famiglia è diverso.
Anche se mia nonna diceva che “troppa confidenza fa perdere la riverenza”.
Lessi una volta che Hitchcock aveva affermato che trovava erotico una donna che guardava un uomo che pisciava, ma era uno che immaginava morti dentro un baule mentre tutti gli girano intorno, accoltellamenti nella doccia, madri mummificate e uccelli assassini.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2019)

Prima o poi mi capiterà di fare pipì solo in bagno 
Aspetterò che i miei figli si trasferiscano


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In famiglia è diverso.
> Anche se mia nonna diceva che “troppa confidenza fa perdere la riverenza”.
> Lessi una volta che Hitchcock aveva affermato che trovava erotico una donna che guardava un uomo che pisciava, ma era uno che immaginava morti dentro un baule mentre tutti gli girano intorno, accoltellamenti nella doccia, madri mummificate e uccelli assassini.


Può essere erotica l’intimità che si crea


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

[


Brunetta ha detto:


> In famiglia è diverso.
> Anche se mia nonna diceva che “troppa confidenza fa perdere la riverenza”.
> Lessi una volta che Hitchcock aveva affermato che trovava erotico una donna che guardava un uomo che pisciava, ma era uno che immaginava morti dentro un baule mentre tutti gli girano intorno, accoltellamenti nella doccia, madri mummificate e uccelli assassini.


A dire il vero lo sguardo sfrontato della donna è sempre erotico per un uomo.
Personalmente, non provo alcun interesse erotico per le persone troppo pudiche.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere erotica l’intimità che si crea


Dopo.
E dopo, spero, non crolli l’eros perché uno la fa seduto.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho visto tante persone, uomini e donne, fare pipì, nella mia vita.
> Non necessariamente nudiste, spesso solo amici.


Ti ci chiamano, proprio.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A casa mia sempre porte aperte.
> A volte siamo in bagno in 3.
> Anche mia figlia fa tutto in bagno con le amiche più strette (e anche loro, a dire il vero).
> Fare la pipì seduti non fa benissimo agli uomini, anche se evita contaminazioni dell'ambiente circostante.
> Ricordo anni fa, in vacanza con amici, un' amica ci chiese se dava fastidio che facesse pipì con la porta aperta, così noi potevamo parlare con lei mentre eravamo a tavola. "No, tranquilla, fai pure".


Ecco, no. Ma un cazzo proprio.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere erotica l’intimità che si crea


o Lo fai in senso erotico, o funzionale.
Ma a monte.

secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> o Lo fai in senso erotico, o funzionale.
> Ma a monte.
> 
> secondo me.


dici? 
non sono d’accordissimo
E meno male , ultimamente eravamo troppo in sintonia


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dici?
> non sono d’accordissimo
> E meno male , ultimamente eravamo troppo in sintonia


Per me un minimo di mistero è sacro. 
Ed è anche rispetto per l’altro.

Poi non è che non sia capitato.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me un minimo di mistero è sacro.
> Ed è anche rispetto per l’altro.
> 
> Poi non è che non sia capitato.


Lego il mistero ad altri Momenti ma capisco quello che dici.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo.
> E dopo, spero, non crolli l’eros perché uno la fa seduto.


Mi ricordo di un ragazzo che fu visto da altri ragazzi farla seduto, non ricordo dove, forse era un pub: massacrato.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi ricordo di un ragazzo che fu visto da altri ragazzi farla seduto, non ricordo dove, forse era un pub: massacrato.


In alcuni ambienti, più frequentemente giovanili, la ricerca della identità di genere passa anche attraverso queste cose.
Ricordo che da giovani  ci si salutava con un bacio con un bacio sulla guancia, ragazze con ragazze o ragazze con ragazzi, i ragazzi tra loro ostentavano “una virile stretta di mano“.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In alcuni ambienti, più frequentemente giovanili, la ricerca della identità di genere passa anche attraverso queste cose.
> Ricordo che da giovani  ci si salutava con un bacio con un bacio sulla guancia, ragazze con ragazze o ragazze con ragazzi, i ragazzi tra loro ostentavano “una virile stretta di mano“.


Io non ho mai visto due etero maschi baciarsi in tutta la vita.
Invece donne si, anche in bocca.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto due etero maschi baciarsi in tutta la vita.
> Invece donne si, anche in bocca.


Ma se è in amicizia tra uomo e donna, perché non potrebbe esserci tra uomo e uomo?
È un condizionamento culturale che fa temere di passare per omosessuali.
È invece comune in altre culture.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto due etero maschi baciarsi in tutta la vita.
> Invece donne si, anche in bocca.


Tra i meridionali sempre.
A me è capitato spesso.
Ma come cazzo fa a piacervi la barba?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tra i meridionali sempre.
> A me è capitato spesso.
> Ma come cazzo fa a piacervi la barba?


Veramente fa senso un uomo liscio


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tra i meridionali sempre.
> A me è capitato spesso.
> Ma come cazzo fa a piacervi la barba?


Potrei dire lo stesso rispetto al trucco. Cioè vi baciate gente con roba che noi compriamo ma mica ci avviciniamo la bocca


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo.
> E dopo, spero, non crolli l’eros perché uno la fa seduto.


Se crolla l'eros per come piscia lui, i problemi sono ben altri ed il come piscia è solo una scusa.


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2019)

Ognuno fa pipì come meglio crede e di sicuro non vado a chiedere ad un uomo se si siede o no. Il sesso andrebbe alla grande ugualmente.
Per quanto MI riguarda vedere un uomo seduto che fa pipì mi da l'idea di poca virilità. È come un bambino che impara ad usare il vasino.


----------



## abebe (14 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ognuno fa pipì come meglio crede e di sicuro non vado a chiedere ad un uomo se si siede o no. Il sesso andrebbe alla grande ugualmente.
> *Per quanto MI riguarda vedere un uomo seduto che fa pipì mi da l'idea di poca virilità. È come un bambino che impara ad usare il vasino.*


ahahahahaha...

Buona questa! È una delle più grosse baggianate che abbia mai letto!


----------



## abebe (14 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque, leggendo la deriva che ha preso 'sto thread, l'unico pensiero che mi viene è:

Chi non piscia in compagnia, o è un ladro o è una spia.

E ho detto tutto!


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha...
> 
> Buona questa! È una delle più grosse baggianate che abbia mai letto!


Bene, mi piace essere in cima


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bene, mi piace essere in cima


Vera, ma tu la fai in piedi o seduta?


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vera, ma tu la fai in piedi o seduta?


Fossi nata uomo, l'avrei fatta fieramente in piedi.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Fossi nata uomo, l'avrei fatta fieramente in piedi.
[/QUOTE]
Avrei detto la facessi già in piedi.


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avrei detto la facessi già in piedi.


Chissà cosa ti ha urtato cosi tanto


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chissà cosa ti ha urtato cosi tanto


Mi vedi urtato?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Rientriamo in topic. Fare pipi sul muro scrivendo il tuo nome é da maschi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Piangere per attirare attenzione in età adulta é da femmine.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piangere per attirare attenzione in età adulta é da femmine.


Da femminucce... io l’ho visto solo nei film.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Da femminucce... io l’ho visto solo nei film.


Quanti figli hai?


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti figli hai?


Due maschi.

Ma il mio commento era riferito agli adulti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Due maschi.
> 
> Ma il mio commento era riferito agli adulti.


Capisco.


----------



## Martes (21 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Darietto (22 Marzo 2020)

Il discorso della pipì (in piedi, seduto) lo trovo tra le questioni in assoluto che rappresentano la misoginia nel suo livello più profondo. E' proprio una cosa da io Tarzan tu Jane. Da uomo preistorico.

Io quando ho ospiti chiedo ai maschi, senza problemi, di farla da seduti, oppure possono scegliere il cespuglio o l'alberello in giardino. Così evito schizzi di pipì ovunque e gocce sul pavimento.


----------



## abebis (22 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il discorso della pipì (in piedi, seduto) lo trovo tra le questioni in assoluto che rappresentano la misoginia nel suo livello più profondo. E' proprio una cosa da io Tarzan tu Jane. Da uomo preistorico.
> 
> Io quando ho ospiti chiedo ai maschi, senza problemi, di farla da seduti, oppure possono scegliere il cespuglio o l'alberello in giardino. Così evito schizzi di pipì ovunque e gocce sul pavimento.


Guarda, io piscio rigorosamente seduto sempre, ma mai mi sono sognato di chiederlo ad un mio ospite. Né mi è capitato che mi sia stato chiesto da chi mi ospitava. Se mai mi sarà chiesto, so già che gli piscerò nel lavandino! Così è contento che gli lascio il wc pulito e non ci sono schizzi intorno alla tazza...


----------



## abebis (22 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rientriamo in topic. Fare pipi sul muro scrivendo il tuo nome é da maschi.


Pisciare in piedi camminando per vedere chi lascia la scia più lunga, è da maschi.
Un po' idioti, ma certamente da maschi...


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il discorso della pipì (in piedi, seduto) lo trovo tra le questioni in assoluto che rappresentano la misoginia nel suo livello più profondo. E' proprio una cosa da io Tarzan tu Jane. Da uomo preistorico.
> 
> Io quando ho ospiti chiedo ai maschi, senza problemi, di farla da seduti, oppure possono scegliere il cespuglio o l'alberello in giardino. Così evito schizzi di pipì ovunque e gocce sul pavimento.


 bella gente che frequenti


----------



## Vera (22 Marzo 2020)

È tornata la storia dell'uomo che fa pipì seduto. Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È tornata la storia dell'uomo che fa pipì seduto. Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto


Hanno ucciso l’ultimo ormone?


----------



## Vera (22 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno ucciso l’ultimo ormone?


Esattamente


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il discorso della pipì (in piedi, seduto) lo trovo tra le questioni in assoluto che rappresentano la misoginia nel suo livello più profondo. E' proprio una cosa da io Tarzan tu Jane. Da uomo preistorico.
> 
> Io quando ho ospiti chiedo ai maschi, senza problemi, di farla da seduti, oppure possono scegliere il cespuglio o l'alberello in giardino. Così evito schizzi di pipì ovunque e gocce sul pavimento.


Non lo farei mai.
Si pulisce dopo, comunque.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2020)

Io quando vado in un cesso pubblico sporco direzione il getto dove c'è qualche residuo per scioglierlo.
Avanti, su, confessate che lo fate anche voi?
I cessi della metro a pagamento sono peggio di quelli di Trainspotting.
Secondo me il Coronavirus è partito da lì.


----------



## Lostris (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io quando vado in un cesso pubblico sporco direzione il getto dove c'è qualche residuo per scioglierlo.
> Avanti, su, confessate che lo fate anche voi?
> I cessi della metro a pagamento sono peggio di quelli di Trainspotting.
> Secondo me il Coronavirus è partito da lì.


questa cosa di direzionare il getto un po’ ve la invidio


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo farei mai.
> Si pulisce dopo, comunque.


Ma come si fa a fre pipì nel lavandino da seduti?


----------



## abebis (22 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io quando vado in un cesso pubblico sporco direzione il getto dove c'è qualche residuo per scioglierlo.
> Avanti, su, confessate che lo fate anche voi?


Confesso la mia colpa.

E ci resto maledettamente male se non riesco a pulirla tutta!


----------



## Lostris (22 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fre pipì nel lavandino da seduti?


----------



## abebis (22 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> questa cosa di direzionare il getto un po’ ve la invidio


Cerco di far crescere la tua invidia.

Una volta sono andato a pisciare in una stazioncina ai piedi di un ghiacchiaio in Svizzera. C'erano i classici pisciatoi.
Dentro ogni pisciatoio c'era un pratino sintetico verde. Su ogni pratino, una piccola porta da calcio, tipo Subbuteo. Di fronte ad ogni porta, sospesa a mezz'aria con un filo, una pallina.

L'obiettivo era colpire la pallina pisciando e fare gol!


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Guarda, io piscio rigorosamente seduto sempre, ma mai mi sono sognato di chiederlo ad un mio ospite. Né mi è capitato che mi sia stato chiesto da chi mi ospitava. Se mai mi sarà chiesto, so già che gli piscerò nel lavandino! Così è contento che gli lascio il wc pulito e non ci sono schizzi intorno alla tazza...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> bella gente che frequenti


Puoi dirlo! Un volta un amico a cui avevo negato il bagno andò a pisciare nella grondaia che scarica in giardino (raggiungibile dal terrazzo). Un altra volta nei vasi all'ingresso. Io pisciai nel lavandino di casa sua (col tappo chiuso), facendo finta che fosse uscita acqua giallastra dal lavandino ( aggiungendo anche una spruzzatina di terriccio del vaso per renderlo più credibile). Ci mise le mani dentro prima di capire


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo farei mai.
> Si pulisce dopo, comunque.


Nel senso che non la faresti mai da seduto?  Se vieni a casa mia ti faccio trovare il vasetto da notte fuori dalla porta. 

p.s. mi sa che ho usato un termine che non c'entra una sega (misoginia). Ogni tanto faccio confusione, soprattutto se parlo l'altra lingua per un periodo prolungato. Poi ritornando all'italiano vado in palla.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Nel senso che non la faresti mai da seduto?  Se vieni a casa mia ti faccio trovare il vasetto da notte fuori dalla porta.
> 
> p.s. mi sa che ho usato un termine che non c'entra una sega (misoginia). Ogni tanto faccio confusione, soprattutto se parlo l'altra lingua per un periodo prolungato. Poi ritornando all'italiano vado in palla.


Non direi mai a qualcuno come pisciare.


----------



## Vera (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Nel senso che non la faresti mai da seduto?  Se vieni a casa mia ti faccio trovare il vasetto da notte fuori dalla porta.
> 
> p.s. mi sa che ho usato un termine che non c'entra una sega (misoginia). Ogni tanto faccio confusione, soprattutto se parlo l'altra lingua per un periodo prolungato. Poi ritornando all'italiano vado in palla.


E come fai ad essere sicuro che il tuo ospite la faccia davvero seduto? Hai una telecamera nascosta in bagno, rimani a fargli compagnia o spii dalla toppa della porta?


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io quando vado in un cesso pubblico sporco direzione il getto dove c'è qualche residuo per scioglierlo.
> Avanti, su, confessate che lo fate anche voi?
> I cessi della metro a pagamento sono peggio di quelli di Trainspotting.
> Secondo me il Coronavirus è partito da lì.


Ma prima bisogna bere il viakal ?


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fre pipì nel lavandino da seduti?


Io ho un'acquasantiera di marmo, per la forma che ha  andrebbe anche bene per cagarci dentro


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E come fai ad essere sicuro che il tuo ospite la faccia davvero seduto? Hai una telecamera nascosta in bagno, rimani a fargli compagnia o spii dalla toppa della porta?


----------



## Darietto (23 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E come fai ad essere sicuro che il tuo ospite la faccia davvero seduto? Hai una telecamera nascosta in bagno, rimani a fargli compagnia o spii dalla toppa della porta?


Se la fanno in piedi si sente lo scroscio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non direi mai a qualcuno come pisciare.


Certo che no. Ma se lascia sporco con ci torna più.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io ho un'acquasantiera di marmo, per la forma che ha  andrebbe anche bene per cagarci dentro


 Oxford, come sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo! Un volta un amico a cui avevo negato il bagno andò a pisciare nella grondaia che scarica in giardino (raggiungibile dal terrazzo). Un altra volta nei vasi all'ingresso. Io pisciai nel lavandino di casa sua (col tappo chiuso), facendo finta che fosse uscita acqua giallastra dal lavandino ( aggiungendo anche una spruzzatina di terriccio del vaso per renderlo più credibile). Ci mise le mani dentro prima di capire


Figo, queste si che sono riprove di virilità  ha chiesto mio nipote di 3 anni se potete essere migliorissimi amici.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se la fanno in piedi si sente lo scroscio


Nel lavandino no. Occhio ai peli di cazzo messi di proposito nello spazzolino.


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figo, queste si che sono riprove di virilità  ha chiesto mio nipote di 3 anni se potete essere migliorissimi amici.


la differenza tra noi è che io distinguo i momenti ludici da quello lucidi. Tu invece sei coglione sempre


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel lavandino no. Occhio ai peli di cazzo messi di proposito nello spazzolino.


Non eri tu che glieli avevi infilati nello spazzolino di tuo cognato?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non eri tu che glieli avevi infilati nello spazzolino di tuo cognato?


Lo faccio spesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> la differenza tra noi è che io distinguo i momenti ludici da quello lucidi. Tu invece sei coglione sempre


 le differenze tra noi sono talmente enormi che solo per pagare qualcuno per fartene prendere coscienza dovrei vendermi qualche appartamento.


----------



## Lostris (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo faccio spesso.


ti facevo depilato.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> ti facevo depilato.


Mica integrale. Mi levo solo quelli della schiena perché mi fanno schifissimo nello specchio quando faccio sesso. L'estate l'amichetto si fa la barba come me la faccio io.


----------

